# 03/10/2021 - AEW Dynamite Discussion | Revolution Fallout Episode



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369647274725416962















































​@Firefromthegods ​


----------



## rbl85

There is also something with the inner circle


----------



## Prosper

AND STILLLL......


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> AND STILLLL......


Someone needs to photoshop a sparkler in his hand...


----------



## Prosper

I do like that Britt Baker is at the forefront in the graphic over Nyla Rose, that pretty much tells me that Britt Baker vs Shida is the 1st ever women's Dynamite main event Tony alluded to yesterday happening soon. Britt main-eventing with Shida is a helluva way to make up for some of the bad booking the women have been through. They will crown her before the PPV and probably give Shida her rematch later. Maki Itoh fans will be happy to see her again. Should be a decent 6 woman tag with Rosa, Ryo, and Nyla also being involved. 

I think this is the week that the IC finally breaks up. MJF sounded aggressive in that promo with Jericho when he said changes needed to happen. It'll be nice to hopefully see Sammy come out to attack Jericho and align with MJF. I'd also be fine with Sammy saving Jericho from a beat down too for a babyface turn. Either option works for me. 

Ray Fenix vs Matt Jackson should be great. Fenix has been getting crazy air time though, they need to get Penta on TV more share the love with the other Lucha bro lol. Really looking forward to the Bucks vs PAC and Fenix coming up. That's a PPV-worthy match that I wish they would hold off on until DONIII. 

Darby vs Scorpio Sky should be good. Hopefully it comes off better than Sky vs Cody. Another nice defense for Darby. Hopefully going into DONIII he feuds with Miro. 

I'm also looking forward to how they cover up the exploding ring botch at Revolution. 

Should be another good Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seems like Britt is edging closer to going for the championship


----------



## Mr316

Mox and Eddie probably off the show. Gotta sell the sparklers.


----------



## Geeee

Card looks pretty good. I am excited for all of the announced matches. Rey Fenix should crush Matt Jackson because he's had way more singles matches lately.


----------



## Mister Sinister

My expectation, as with any show where they are coming off a hot rating or big PPV reveal, the show will open with a Young Buck match with zero mention of the events on Sunday until an eighth of the show is gone.

When I look at this roster, I want to see PAC, Sting, Christian Cage and Miro every week. The chess board is loaded. There needs to be a new men's title. They could introduce both an American championship and a flyerweight world championship.


----------



## Hitman1987

Hopefully Cody will be on the show, it will be nice to see some decent pyro.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Hitman1987 said:


> Hopefully Cody will be on the show, it will be nice to see some decent pyro.


----------



## One Shed

Eddie's next opponent enters the ring:










Eddie:


----------



## Dr. Middy

This sounds like a good, explosive episode of Dynamite.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This sounds like a good, explosive episode of Dynamite.


"Explosive" you say?


----------



## Geeee

AEW is the type of company where it would not be surprising to actually see Gillberg on this episode of Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma

Hopefully we’ll see the consequences of Kingston’s grand gestur...ahem... I mean ’sacrifice’. Until then, I’ll leave this here again, so this magnificent display of courage can never be forgotten.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788099980013568


----------



## Erik.

I'm still quite amazed they didn't have the heels go out after the "explosion" and laugh at Kingston and Moxley to humiliate them. And go with Omega and the heels setting it all up to embarrass them. 

But it is what it is. A poor ending to what was a pretty enjoyable match.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369322696081805318
Here's hoping he's interrupted to set up his first program. I still think Max Caster is the way to go here. Bowens is out injured, Caster can be cocky enough to want to shoot his shot. He'd get rub enough just being in the ring and in a program with Christian.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369322696081805318
> Here's hoping he's interrupted to set up his first program. I still think Max Caster is the way to go here. Bowens is out injured, Caster can be cocky enough to want to shoot his shot. He'd get rub enough just being in the ring and in a program with Christian.


It needs to be someone who he can beat right off the bat and not someone like a Jungle Boy for instance, who would have their momentum halted. Max Castor seems like a good choice. Get Christian a couple of dominant wins over Castor and Janela then feed him to Brian Cage to re-establish Team Taz.


----------



## RapShepard

Feed him to Miro, if they're ever going to rebuild Miro into something worthwhile this is a great start.


----------



## 3venflow

Christian came out the heel tunnel and seemed to have a no bullshit demeanor about him, but I _think_ he left through the babyface tunnel after a pause, leaving things ambiguous.

There are a few options for him...

As a heel...

1. Join the Inner Circle, especially if MJF boots out Jericho on Wednesday. It'll mean the IC still has a legend amongst its ranks, but not one MJF perceives as a threat to his leadership.
2. Join the FTR/Spears group to play on his 'Out. Work. Everyone.' theme, since they are quite old school. Not sure you could call them the Horsemen, but they'd be a nice group.
3. Feud with Cody, although it'd lead to the inevitable return of 'Cody beats new guy' unless they play up Cody's arm injury and have Christian take it apart.
4. Align with Matt Hardy and take out Hangman, leading to a series between the two which could be great.

As a babyface...

1. Aim straight for the top and go after Omega. He'd lose the title match but would be fine and settle into an upper midcard role.
2. Go against a youngster who doesn't need wins yet but would benefit from the experience. Caster is a good shout, also Jungle Boy or Sammy G. Perhaps Christian is the sort of guy who can lead JB or Sammy into the next stage of their development.
3. Feud with MJF and the Inner Circle, potentially siding with a deposed Jericho and Guevara.
4. A textbook program with Team Taz, who you'd assume may be done with Sting and Darby now. Christian could perhaps beat Hobbs and Starks before losing to Cage. Or switch Cage and Starks, whoever the promotion is highest on.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369322696081805318
> Here's hoping he's interrupted to set up his first program. I still think Max Caster is the way to go here. Bowens is out injured, Caster can be cocky enough to want to shoot his shot. He'd get rub enough just being in the ring and in a program with Christian.


Caster is a great shout because Christian Cage has also done some great battle raps in the past


----------



## Arm Drag!

*Tag Team Titles - Jericho/MJF v Young Bucks* - I quite liked it. They made it legit feel like either team could win. Had a good feel. Wardlow made his presence an advantage. Solid start to the night. The fact that it will have actual repurcussions on Dynamite this week made it overall stronger. Good booking for me. Nice start to the show. *6/10

Tag Team Battle Royale *- WHAT A MATCH!! They wanted to be the Tag Team company and they went about it with some vigour here. Some TOP tag teams coming through. So damn many and yet nobody felt overlooked. I was gutted my boys Top Flight weren't in it! I didnt get that. Also that we had no idea how many teams were left! They just kept coming randomly until the countdown disappeared! Apart from that it was great to watch and Il deffo be rewatching that a few times!! I liked how the big men all got pushed. I like how nobody who came in early lasted past the halfway point. Even Santana and Ortiz came and went quite early. It made sense. Could have used a surprise team or even two with a cameo from Midnight Express or somebody. A bit more time was probably needed I felt as it was forced to speed up a bit considering how many people were in the ring. I think the right team won too. So many teams for the future now that were in this, I think we may look back one day and be pleasntly surprised by how many future stars got featured here.*8/10

Women’s Title - Shida v Ryo Mizunami *- Didn’t really enjoy this. The chops by Ryo were a bit embarasing. Commy trying to sell them as hard then giving up and backtracking entirely was cringe. How hard is it to say the first one was a big chop and did damge, and the little ones that followed both stung the chest after the heavy chop AND embarassed the champ. Would have made it feel more personal maybe, instead of me thinking Ryo is useless and has the strength of a newborn baby in her chops. Also there was really ZERO build for the character of Ryo apart from she once said something to Shida. It felt like watching a show after missing a few seasons and being expected to know what was happening. Fair play to the commy for filling us in mid-match as best he could though. It was kinda watchable but not what you wanna see from the womens champ on PPV.* 3/10

Hangman v Matt Hardy *- Was generally ok. Only really memorable for the Dark Order fan club of Hangman helping him out again. Again though it sets up a bit more of a feud between these two and a whole bunch of guys they hope might get some TV time with them in Dark Order, TH2 and Private Party etc. I dont like or care for this Matt Hardy, hes like 15% of Broken Matt Hardy. Why would they use him like this?! *4/10

Miro/Kip Sabian v Chuck/Cassidy *- Made Miro look strong. Made OC look good. Put over the OC punch as deadly. Otherwise forgettable for me.* 3/10

Ladder Match* - Good match. They didnt seem to use Penta much at all apart from 'injuring' Cody. He came in and posed when the ring was literally there for the taking. Made him look fucking stupid. The kid Castor has got IT. He's gonna be a STAR!! Haven't seen that Ethan Page guy before, certainly wont remember him from last night. Did he even do anything?? *7.5/10

The 'Reveal' *- I like Christian. The reveal wont hurt him personally but the company will take some shit and all future hype will be met with all kinds of meme's of Christian and the main event. Overhyped to the moon. *1/10

Sting/Darby v Team Taz*- WHAT A MATCH!!! Totally different. Everybody looked strong and crazy. The camera work and mood lightingwas EPIC. It was a classic for me. I actually thought Sting turned on Darby at the start then realised he threw him at the opponent. Some real great spots and deffo a match Il rewatch a few times. Everyhing you could have hoped it would be. Only thing missing was a STREET. It was more a 'warehouse fight' Lol! Commentary got found out a bit here as none of them had the speed of thought to react to what they were seeing. I did enjoy Tony marking out though. He seemed genuinely shocked and delighted by it! Which helped put it over lot.Tazz kinda killed it at times saying dumb shit as ever. He seems pretty stupid generally NGL. *9/10

Kenny Omega v Jon Moxley *- Really doesn't matter how it went. Nobody will talk about anything but that moment AEW shat all over the wrestling industry and made fans embarrassed to watch. The botch was bad, but it was absolutely compounded by the TWO-MINUTES-FOR-SOMETHING-TO-HAPPEN countdown (where I was frankly expecting Brock Lesnar or somebody to come out as a second reveal), and the facts the commy sold piss-poor sparklers as dramatic as well as Eddie Kingston (So dissapointed in this guy right now!) dying from being hit in the face by a little bit of smoke from the sparklers. Never mind the mega-hype and expected explosions. Killed all your hype and any credibility they had with the fans. Full on shit-show that KILLED THE ENTIRE CARD. Nobody is talking about the 100 tag teams in the royale or that classic from Sting and the boys. *Moxley/Omega 8/10. AEW 0/10*


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Since AEW has had Hardy teleport, just explain it by having Ibushi cut a promo over Zoom or whatever where he is astral projecting into Daily's Place and putting his mouth onto the explosives and thus stopping the big boom. It would be great.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Moxley should make an appearance, right? It would be an awesome moment if he came out and acknowledged what Eddie did for him. Together, the two can address the botched explosion and then move on. 

I would like to see Team Taz come out and address the street fight. Have Taz blame Ricky for the loss (“You took the pin!”) and then have the team beat him up. Then after a week or two, have MJF try to recruit Ricky to the IC. Eventually, the IC gives him an ultimatum to join, and a babyface Ricky instead punches MJF, saying “I know what you’re all about, MJF! And you know HOW I know?” As Santana and Ortiz advance toward Starks, Sammy runs out to the ring, and Ricky and Sammy clear the ring and stand united.

Ricky and Sammy would be a red-hot tag team!


----------



## One Shed

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Since AEW has had Hardy teleport, just explain it by having Ibushi cut a promo over Zoom or whatever where he is astral projecting into Daily's Place and putting his mouth onto the explosives and thus stopping the big boom. It would be great.


 That might be the dumbest option in a long list of dumb options.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Two Sheds said:


> That might be the dumbest option in a long list of dumb options.


Not a mark for Ibushi soft-core???


----------



## One Shed

Arm Drag! said:


> Not a mark for Ibushi soft-core???


Not a mark for teleporting nonsense.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Two Sheds said:


> Not a mark for teleporting nonsense.


Wanna join my Ibushi soft-core Fan Club??


----------



## One Shed

Arm Drag! said:


> Wanna join my Ibushi soft-core Fan Club??


I am pretty happy that I do not know what that means.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Two Sheds said:


> I am pretty happy that I do not know what that means.


Stop playing hard to get. Il put you down as maybe.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction:

*Thea Trinidad (Zelina Vega) will debut on this show as apart of the New Inner Circle to manage Santana & Ortiz.*

Whether she's in the IC or not I do think she's debuting tomorrow.


----------



## rich110991

Looks like a fun show. They need to bounce back from a lacklustre PPV.


----------



## rbl85

Arm Drag! said:


> Stop playing hard to get. Il put you down as maybe.


One day he'll see the light don't worry


----------



## Arm Drag!

rbl85 said:


> One day he'll see the light don't worry


Exactly!! I mean why does he even have two sheds if the second isn't for Ibushi soft-core?!?!? He knows whats up..!


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan Page vs. Lee Johnson has been added to the show in Ethan's singles debut.

Looks like 'All Ego' is gonna be a heel. Nice promo, glad he's left Karate Man in IMPACT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369469287501598731


----------



## One Shed

Arm Drag! said:


> Exactly!! I mean why does he even have two sheds if the second isn't for Ibushi soft-core?!?!? He knows whats up..!


It is for storing excess Stunts. They breed fast and you have to cull their population or you will be quickly overrun.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Ethan Page vs. Lee Johnson has been added to the show in Ethan's singles debut.
> 
> Looks like 'All Ego' is gonna be a heel. Nice promo, glad he's left Karate Man in IMPACT.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369469287501598731


Already more interesting than Matt Sydal. Seems like a good signing. Better not see Luther on Dynamite ever again with all the talent they have now.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Ethan Page vs. Lee Johnson has been added to the show in Ethan's singles debut.
> 
> Looks like 'All Ego' is gonna be a heel. Nice promo, glad he's left Karate Man in IMPACT.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369469287501598731


Karate Man will probably be all over BTE.


----------



## taker1986

The ending to Sundays PPV left a bad taste in a lot of people's mouths. They need to hit a home run here. In fairness AEW bounces back from criticism pretty well, they need to use this show as a reset and start new feuds and storylines.

- Start building up some new challengers to Omega. Looks like it could be Eddie after what happened at Revolution. Maybe Rich Swann or Moose show up. Let's start building some challengers up starting on Wednesday.

- New feuds for Allin and Team Tazz - The Allin and Team Tazz feud was great and the Revolution match was a perfect blowoff match, but that should be it now. Both need to move on from each other. Team Tazz need a new feud, whether that's the Dark Order or whether that's Death Triangle, they need to be involved in something and Allin also needs a fresh feud to get his teeth into, whether that's Archer or Miro or whoever, perhaps Christian comes out after he beats Scorpio Sky and challenges him. They could even do Allin/Sting and have one of them turn on the other and have a cinematic match at Double or nothing where Sting puts Darby over. Either way we need to reset some feuds for both.

- Inner Circle drama needs to come to a conclusion. Whether that results in Jericho being kicked out and MJF gaining control or whatever they have planned, it needs to pick up pace. I'm all for long-term storytelling but they've been dragging this shit out far too long. Hopefully we finally get something going on Wednesday.

- Start building storylines and feuds in the Women's division. This 6 woman tag is the perfect opportunity to kickstart a Shida/Britt feud. Use this match to start Thunder Rosas next feud as well, whether that's with Nyla or have Jade Cargill cost her the match and build that feud up.

Plenty of opportunities to to start afresh. The botch happened, nothing they can do to change that, but if they can deliver some great shows the next few weeks that'll get forgotten about. Fuckups happen, it's how they respond that matters now.


----------



## Prosper

Pretty nice promo from Ethan Page. A singles match with Lee Johnson should be nice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Huge Dynamite debut match for Itoh. She's immediately thrown into the fray with all of the top women in the division. 








*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Huge Dynamite debut match for Itoh. She's immediately thrown into the fray with all of the top women in the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is only because she is the easiest one to throw


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> That is only because she is the easiest one to throw


Not with Riho in the match


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Not with Riho in the match


Touche, I did notice Sunday she is actually larger than Riho.


----------



## Aedubya

Erik. said:


> I'm still quite amazed they didn't have the heels go out after the "explosion" and laugh at Kingston and Moxley to humiliate them. And go with Omega and the heels setting it all up to embarrass them.


This 
I was chuckling away fully expecting this........then it didn't happen and was like WTAF!?! lolol


----------



## Aedubya

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Karate Man will probably be all over BTE.


He's already been in the Dynamite crowd


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> He's already been in the Dynamite crowd


No, he is saying the other Ethan Page persona ahah


----------



## IronMan8

Hopefully the show starts with a bang


----------



## La Parka

Sunday’s PPV is surely to light a fire under a lot of guys and gals in AEW.

I look forward to an explosive episode of dynamite


----------



## Geert Wilders

The nice thing to know is when AEW underdeliver, they will always turn it around and overdeliver. Perhaps they will turn it around with the Blood and Guts match.


----------



## AEWUK

Mister Sinister said:


> There needs to be a new men's title. They could introduce both an American championship and a flyerweight world championship.


With how tag team heavy the roster is I'd think a new tag title (TNT Tag Titles?) would make more sense. 

Either that or start splitting some of these teams up.


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> This
> I was chuckling away fully expecting this........then it didn't happen and was like WTAF!?! lolol


Thing is, they can't really do that now either. Because of the way the commentary sold it. 

They might TRY to salvage it. But at this rate its probably best to forget about it and move on - and if that was meant to write Moxley off, forget it. Have them beat him down rough tonight, head threw a windshield sort of stuff as he makes his way to the arena etc.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Thing is, they can't really do that now either. Because of the way the commentary sold it.
> 
> They might TRY to salvage it. But at this rate its probably best to forget about it and move on - and if that was meant to write Moxley off, forget it. Have them beat him down rough tonight, head threw a windshield sort of stuff as he makes his way to the arena etc.


Moxley was already beat down pretty good at Revolution even without the explosion


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Moxley was already beat down pretty good at Revolution even without the explosion


True - but the lasting impact of that beat down was the pathetic ending. And that's all people will remember. 

Better to have something fresh and in the minds.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369467522093887497
Surprised this hasn't been posted.

"We learned that Kenny Omega might be a great wrestling champion, he might be the best wrestler in the world and he is AEW world champion but he's terrible at building an exploding ring"

At least they're going with it lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369467522093887497
> Surprised this hasn't been posted.
> 
> "We learned that Kenny Omega might be a great wrestling champion, he might be the best wrestler in the world and he is AEW world champion but he's terrible at building an exploding ring"
> 
> At least they're going with it lol


I guess they just gloss over the Kingston selling. Announcers can be glossed over as mostly forgotten and they're just reacting to what they think they're seeing. But Mad King is sacrificed with this retcon attempt here.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369467522093887497
> Surprised this hasn't been posted.
> 
> "We learned that Kenny Omega might be a great wrestling champion, he might be the best wrestler in the world and he is AEW world champion but he's terrible at building an exploding ring"
> 
> At least they're going with it lol


Nice lol. According to this, they're giving Eddie Kingston a segment tonight to explain things and kayfabe away his part of the botch. Address it in kayfabe and move on.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I guess they just gloss over the Kingston selling. Announcers can be glossed over as mostly forgotten and they're just reacting to what they think they're seeing. But Mad King is sacrificed with this retcon attempt here.





Prosper said:


> Nice lol. According to this, they're giving Eddie Kingston a segment tonight to explain things and kayfabe away his part of the botch. Address it in kayfabe and move on.


I feel like the only way they can play it out is by giving Kingston a microphone. He's fucking brilliant in his own right to make something work and convey the right emotion needed.

Turn him face and have him go after Omega. Say that the mix of emotions from helping Moxley, aiming to sacrifice himself and thinking he was going to 'die' sent him into a state of shock. And that because of the embarrassment of it all, he's going to embarrass Omega and take that title away from him.

Didn't someone on here mention some kind of PTSD story with Kingston?


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Nice lol. According to this, they're giving Eddie Kingston a segment tonight to explain things and kayfabe away his part of the botch. Address it in kayfabe and move on.


I do think that Eddie Kingston can talk his way out of anything, although this is a very high degree of difficulty


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369467522093887497
> Surprised this hasn't been posted.
> 
> "We learned that Kenny Omega might be a great wrestling champion, he might be the best wrestler in the world and he is AEW world champion but he's terrible at building an exploding ring"
> 
> At least they're going with it lol


That's just dumb and makes Eddie and commentary look stupid. He can cut a promo, but nothing he can say makes him and commentary not look like fucking idiots for that sell.


----------



## RiverFenix

So that dud was what was planned to be the big boom? We certainly haven't heard how there was any legit technical malfunction. So that was the plan explosion. Did they not test it out to see how it would look? This is obviously a retcon given how Mad King and the announcers sold it - so that legit was what they planned all along for the visual. That is worse than any botch and selling of it - that was the planned big boom payoff. 

Cody has a singles match tonight against a so-far unnamed opponent. Sting speaks again. 

I wonder what they do with Allin vs Scorpio - I think it dumb as hell to have to match 3 days after the PPV. I mean whatever Sky won in winning the ladder match is wasted if he loses his big opportunity days later. Why not have it next week or even the week after to give Sky some shine off his ladder match win. I mean I guess he could win the title, but unlikely. He could claim he was screwed by the rules, but the Darby was just in that streetfight and took all the big bumps in it. So both are equally damaged from matches on Sunday.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, so who's debuting against Cody tonight.

It's almost a running gag that someone debuts after a PPV to confront Cody.

After Full Gear 2019: Butcher & Blade
After Revolution 2020: Lance Archer
Full Gear 2020: Jade Cargill

It's gonna be someone, lol. Though to be serious, wherever she ends up on the show, I do expect Zelina Vega to debut tonight.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *So that dud was what was planned to be the big boom? We certainly haven't heard how there was any legit technical malfunction.* So that was the plan explosion. Did they not test it out to see how it would look? This is obviously a retcon given how Mad King and the announcers sold it - so that legit was what they planned all along for the visual. That is worse than any botch and selling of it - that was the planned big boom payoff.
> 
> Cody has a singles match tonight against a so-far unnamed opponent. Sting speaks again.
> 
> I wonder what they do with Allin vs Scorpio - I think it dumb as hell to have to match 3 days after the PPV. I mean whatever Sky won in winning the ladder match is wasted if he loses his big opportunity days later. Why not have it next week or even the week after to give Sky some shine off his ladder match win. I mean I guess he could win the title, but unlikely. He could claim he was screwed by the rules, but the Darby was just in that streetfight and took all the big bumps in it. So both are equally damaged from matches on Sunday.


Omega was furious after the match so the explosion probably wasn't supposed to look like that.

For the Darby vs Scorpio match, it make sense rating wise because the show after a PPV always do a really good rating so you want to make that show the biggest possible to have the best rating possible


----------



## Dizzie

In an attempt to make sense of Kingston acting dead over a non explosion do you think aew will borrow the same reasoning from the south park episode of the staring mexican frog as to why ned went into a coma over staring at a fake frog?


----------



## Prized Fighter

I might be alone on this, but I think Scorpio should win the TNT title tonight. Kayfabe wise it makes sense that Darby would be beat up and unable to compete at his fullest. He jumped from a 2nd floor window after all. They could even say that the doctors barely cleared him. I would also have Darby win it back at the next Dynamite special. This would make winning the ladder match matter and not hurt Darby. Plus it could also give some shine to Skye's new heel character.


----------



## Whoanma

If only Cody hadn’t fired the pyro guy... BAH GAWD!!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Prosper said:


> It needs to be someone who he can beat right off the bat and not someone like a Jungle Boy for instance, who would have their momentum halted. Max Castor seems like a good choice. Get Christian a couple of dominant wins over Castor and Janela then feed him to Brian Cage to re-establish Team Taz.


You want Castor to win the feud. Build up the young talent in to the stars of the future.


----------



## yeahright2

Watch them try and do the Chewbacca defense tonight to cover up for the dud that was Revolution


----------



## Prized Fighter

yeahright2 said:


> Watch them try and do the Chewbacca defense tonight to cover up for the dud that was Revolution


"If the pyro ain't lit, it can't be shit."


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Omega was furious after the match so the explosion probably wasn't supposed to look like that.
> 
> For the Darby vs Scorpio match, it make sense rating wise because the show after a PPV always do a really good rating so you want to make that show the biggest possible to have the best rating possible


I don't know. Maybe it was a case of Omega expecting more. But Khan seemed to talk initially about "what did fans expect - to actually blow up the guys". I think it's possible Khan was behind the explosion and thought that it was enough and Kenny and Mox just assumed a lot more and look a lot better. I can't believe they wouldn't have tested it out. We haven't heard any malfunction or read about explosions that didn't go off. Meltzer would have been all over reports if it was the reason for the dud. I think that was the plan, and only after did Tony realize how shit it was from fan reaction.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> I might be alone on this, but I think Scorpio should win the TNT title tonight. Kayfabe wise it makes sense that Darby would be beat up and unable to compete at his fullest. He jumped from a 2nd floor window after all. They could even say that the doctors barely cleared him. I would also have Darby win it back at the next Dynamite special. This would make winning the ladder match matter and not hurt Darby. Plus it could also give some shine to Skye's new heel character.


I'd be all for it. Darby is a bad champ because his character is so protected that he's not around unless they have a reason for his matches. TNT title is better defended more regularly. Have Sky win it and try to pull the Cody with the open challenges, but as a heel. And then he could lose it shockingly after only 2-3 defenses. 

On a bit of an aside, I'd put Thea Trinidad with Sky as his new business manager. She could help him win tonight, or be brought in by him after he loses tonight, or after he loses the title after a short reign. She could bring out a little more edge from Scorpio. I'd go with the win tonight, and then trying to be the fan favorite like Cody with open challenges and it costs him. Then introduce Thea as his business manager and she could cut a promo how he screwed up by trying to be the nice guy and if he wants to be successful and be legendary he needs to worry about himself.


----------



## Arm Drag!

3venflow said:


> Ethan Page vs. Lee Johnson has been added to the show in Ethan's singles debut.
> 
> Looks like 'All Ego' is gonna be a heel. Nice promo, glad he's left Karate Man in IMPACT.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369469287501598731


*Great promo to INSTANTLY sum up who your character is going to be* and introduce yourself. He was lost a bit in that match I thought, but there was a lot going on. The 'surprise reveal' didn't really impact the match in any way so once out he got lost in the shuffle a bit. This is a nice way to give him real face time to capitalise on him debuting.



IronMan8 said:


> Hopefully the show starts with a bang


*A literal ring explosion at the end is ABSOLUTELY NECCESSARY. No matter what, have Moxley and Eddie blow up Kenny and the GB at the end to 'show them how it done'. Find a way to do it. You've had days to plan it! *



AEWUK said:


> With how tag team heavy the roster is I'd think a new tag title (TNT Tag Titles?) would make more sense.
> 
> Either that or start splitting some of these teams up.


I love the amount of tag teams, its enough to carry 2-3 matches every week, and thats epic. I love a decent tag team, and the scene is red hot right now. Bit more time and experience and some of these teams will be LEGIT. I can forgive breakin up some/all here and there temporarily like they have with Private Prty right now acting as Matts assistants type of thing.



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369467522093887497
> Surprised this hasn't been posted.
> 
> "We learned that Kenny Omega might be a great wrestling champion, he might be the best wrestler in the world and he is AEW world champion but he's terrible at building an exploding ring"
> 
> At least they're going with it lol


This is actually a good promo! Fair enough. Blame it all on Kenny then, he is your top heel so embarassing him will work fine.



Prized Fighter said:


> I might be alone on this, but I think Scorpio should win the TNT title tonight. Kayfabe wise it makes sense that Darby would be beat up and unable to compete at his fullest. He jumped from a 2nd floor window after all. They could even say that the doctors barely cleared him. I would also have Darby win it back at the next Dynamite special. This would make winning the ladder match matter and not hurt Darby. Plus it could also give some shine to Skye's new heel character.


Me too! I like Sky and he's actually way better than he's been used. I think once you tell him he HAS TO be a bit more flashy and refuse to 'put others over' so easily he will be better.

Also he's actually very good at *something we just dont see enough of on AEW!! Catch-as-catch-can wrestling!!* Ive seen him look like a young William regal when he turns it on. Having him as a heel champ who's too good to fly, and just grounding and schooling these young guys would really push him far IMO. Show that side of him so he has that AND the high-flying up his sleeve. 
*
ALSO AS A SIDE NOTE, AEW REALLY NEEDS TO DO A FEW MORE IRISH WHIPS. *For one thing they usually have 50-50 outcomes and are a great way to turn around the action.I think we dont see many because nobody seems to have a signature Irish Whip move any more. I remember when most people would have a go-to signature for the occasion, which lets you use the actual whip more as there's reason to do it. Show me a spinebuster, a spear, running spin kick, drop kick, lariat etc!! Have them share the old school moves an have one each?? Have the tag teams have 2 combo moves for the whip to use when they hve a man advantage post-tag!


----------



## Geeee

Arm Drag! said:


> *Great promo to INSTANTLY sum up who your character is going to be* and introduce yourself. He was lost a bit in that match I thought, but there was a lot going on. The 'surprise reveal' didn't really impact the match in any way so once out he got lost in the shuffle a bit. This is a nice way to give him real face time to capitalise on him debuting.
> 
> 
> 
> *A literal ring explosion at the end is ABSOLUTELY NECCESSARY. No matter what, have Moxley and Eddie blow up Kenny and the GB at the end to 'show them how it done'. Find a way to do it. You've had days to plan it! *
> 
> 
> 
> I love the amount of tag teams, its enough to carry 2-3 matches every week, and thats epic. I love a decent tag team, and the scene is red hot right now. Bit more time and experience and some of these teams will be LEGIT. I can forgive breakin up some/all here and there temporarily like they have with Private Prty right now acting as Matts assistants type of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a good promo! Fair enough. Blame it all on Kenny then, he is your top heel so embarassing him will work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I like Sky and he's actually way better than he's been used. I think once you tell him he HAS TO be a bit more flashy and refuse to 'put others over' so easily he will be better.
> 
> Also he's actually very good at *something we just dont see enough of on AEW!! Catch-as-catch-can wrestling!!* Ive seen him look like a young William regal when he turns it on. Having him as a heel champ who's too good to fly, and just grounding and schooling these young guys would really push him far IMO. Show that side of him so he has that AND the high-flying up his sleeve.
> 
> *ALSO AS A SIDE NOTE, AEW REALLY NEEDS TO DO A FEW MORE IRISH WHIPS. *For one thing they usually have 50-50 outcomes and are a great way to turn around the action.I think we dont see many because nobody seems to have a signature Irish Whip move any more. I remember when most people would have a go-to signature for the occasion, which lets you use the actual whip more as there's reason to do it. Show me a spinebuster, a spear, running spin kick, drop kick, lariat etc!! Have them share the old school moves an have one each?? Have the tag teams have 2 combo moves for the whip to use when they hve a man advantage post-tag!


On a related note, I don't like how Excalibur calls an Irish Whip a "Hammer Throw" even though that is probably a more descriptive name


----------



## Arm Drag!

Geeee said:


> On a related note, I don't like how Excalibur calls an Irish Whip a "Hammer Throw" even though that is probably a more descriptive name


Me neither! I like how he has fancy names for basic moves, but dont deviate from the classic 'IRISH WHIP"!!!


----------



## Aedubya

TD Stinger said:


> Alright, so who's debuting against Cody tonight.
> 
> It's almost a running gag that someone debuts after a PPV to confront Cody.
> 
> After Full Gear 2019: Butcher & Blade
> After Revolution 2020: Lance Archer
> Full Gear 2020: Jade Cargill
> 
> It's gonna be someone, lol. Though to be serious, wherever she ends up on the show, I do expect Zelina Vega to debut tonight.


Scott Hall managing his son Cody


----------



## VIP86

i like that the title of this thread says "Fallout"
since Fallout is a series of post-apocalyptic video games
the game's world of Fallout is literally created after a Big Explosion 😂😂😂


----------



## Gwi1890

Erik. said:


> I'm still quite amazed they didn't have the heels go out after the "explosion" and laugh at Kingston and Moxley to humiliate them. And go with Omega and the heels setting it all up to embarrass them.
> 
> But it is what it is. A poor ending to what was a pretty enjoyable match.


yes I thought this to they really should
Have improvised


----------



## RiverFenix

Gwi1890 said:


> yes I thought this to they really should
> Have improvised


Really further proof that explosion is what exactly Tony Khan had planned. He's in Gorilla feeding the announcers lines and they're selling it like a suitcase nuke went off.


----------



## Shock Street

Should we expect to see Eddie this week with a promo? It's bizarre, they had Mox burying the segment in a post-match promo saying the exploding ring didn't work... while Eddie was still behind him "passed out" being worked on. They also did an Impact ad saying that Kenny fucked up... so I guess they're just going to hope we forget about Eddie and the announcers? I really don't know how they get out of this. I know you can say Eddie passed out from thinking he was about to god damn explode, but it kinda takes away from a heel who already spends most matches losing.

They've made a real problem of Eddie here IMO. It's easy to forget about the announcers overselling since they weren't being hurt, forgetting Eddie overselling is much tougher. It sucks bad, as he's one of my absolute favorites, and him coming out to help Mox was GREAT storytelling. If anyone can fix it with a promo, it's him, so fingers crossed.


----------



## RapShepard

Shock Street said:


> Should we expect to see Eddie this week with a promo? It's bizarre, they had Mox burying the segment in a post-match promo saying the exploding ring didn't work... while Eddie was still behind him "passed out" being worked on. They also did an Impact ad saying that Kenny fucked up... so I guess they're just going to hope we forget about Eddie and the announcers? I really don't know how they get out of this. I know you can say Eddie passed out from thinking he was about to god damn explode, but it kinda takes away from a heel who already spends most matches losing.
> 
> They've made a real problem of Eddie here IMO. It's easy to forget about the announcers overselling since they weren't being hurt, forgetting Eddie overselling is much tougher. It sucks bad, as he's one of my absolute favorites, and him coming out to help Mox was GREAT storytelling. If anyone can fix it with a promo, it's him, so fingers crossed.


They can't get out of it, they just need to ignore it and move on.


----------



## Gwi1890

Anybody think Scorpio Sky joins Team Taz?


----------



## Aedubya

Gwi1890 said:


> Anybody think Scorpio Sky joins Team Taz?


Decent shout
They haven't done enough with him slowly turning away from SCU - I mean when was the last time he was on screen with them as a member?


----------



## RiverFenix

Maybe swap out Starks for Sky. Starks is a creative dude and good on the mic and probably being held back by Team Taz now actually. I just think Team Taz would be too big with Hobbs, Cage, Starks, Sky and Hook. It will be interesting to see where Team Taz goes from here - Cage probably needs to win his next feud. Maybe Team Taz vs Hangman/Dark Order? Have somebody turn on DO and join Team Taz in the big moment of the feud - Vance (first choice) or Reynolds.


----------



## Gwi1890

Aedubya said:


> Decent shout
> They haven't done enough with him slowly turning away from SCU - I mean when was the last time he was on screen with them as a member?


they announced on Dark that he was focusing on his singles career when he came out to his new theme months ago he won a few matches had a meaningless feud with Spears and came back to Dynamite with a seemingly new attitude on commentary? I thought he was TNT title material months ago and really should have been pushed harder, he has lost a lot of steam/momentum since his narrow loss to Jericho for the Aew title, he should have always been that “nearly guy” lack of tv time makes you forget and lose interest, I think the only way he can redeem is to try something fresh and Team Taz gets enough tv time to get him on screen weekly genuinely think Darby should drop the title to him even if it’s just a short reign , The whole face of the revolution match is pointless unless something significant comes out of it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gwi1890 said:


> they announced on Dark that he was focusing on his singles career when he came out to his new theme months ago he won a few matches had a meaningless feud with Spears and came back to Dynamite with a seemingly new attitude on commentary? I thought he was TNT title material months ago and really should have been pushed harder, he has lost a lot of steam/momentum since his narrow loss to Jericho for the Aew title, he should have always been that “nearly guy” lack of tv time makes you forget and lose interest, I think the only way he can redeem is to try something fresh and Team Taz gets enough tv time to get him on screen weekly genuinely think Darby should drop the title to him even if it’s just a short reign , The whole face of the revolution match is pointless unless something significant comes out of it


think his ankle was hurt for awhile there


----------



## 3venflow

Hopefully something new for Cody tonight, he hasn't had a real feud for months now as the Shaq thing was more of a novelty that was drawn out. Cody has an injured arm/shoulder so if someone attacks it, you have the basis for a feud.

The new rankings are out, but as per usual of late, I can't see them leading to title programs.

PAC is now number one in singles, but he's also earned a tag title shot with Fenix so that will probably be his focus in the next weeks. Also, with Kenny vs. Moose/Swann now announced for late April, AEW can't convincingly run any title defense before then. I wonder what they plan to do with Kenny for the next month and a half. With Cody's 'can't challenge' stip, a Cody vs. Kenny non-title feud would be interesting but feels better saved for down the road.

SCU are number one in the tag rankings and they have been unbeaten since Kaz said they'd split next time they lost a straight up 2 vs. 2. I could see them challenging the Bucks after the Bucks (probably) beat PAC/Fenix since there'd be an edge to it (title vs. SCU's future)... could even put Daniels' career on the line if he's planning to retire soon.

Red Velvet is now number one in the women's rankings but the focus seems to be on Shida vs. Britt/Nyla/Itoh for now. Shida vs. Velvet would be your typical random women's title defense that is quickly forgotten, like most of Shida's.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Hopefully something new for Cody tonight, he hasn't had a real feud for months now as the Shaq thing was more of a novelty that was drawn out. Cody has an injured arm/shoulder so if someone attacks it, you have the basis for a feud.
> 
> The new rankings are out, but as per usual of late, I can't see them leading to title programs.
> 
> PAC is now number one in singles, but he's also earned a tag title shot with Fenix so that will probably be his focus in the next weeks. Also, with Kenny vs. Moose/Swann now announced for late April, AEW can't convincingly run any title defense before then. I wonder what they plan to do with Kenny for the next month and a half. With Cody's 'can't challenge' stip, a Cody vs. Kenny non-title feud would be interesting but feels better saved for down the road.
> 
> SCU are number one in the tag rankings and they have been unbeaten since Kaz said they'd split next time they lost a straight up 2 vs. 2. I could see them challenging the Bucks after the Bucks (probably) beat PAC/Fenix since there'd be an edge to it (title vs. SCU's future)... could even put Daniels' career on the line if he's planning to retire soon.
> 
> Red Velvet is now number one in the women's rankings but the focus seems to be on Shida vs. Britt/Nyla/Itoh for now. Shida vs. Velvet would be your typical random women's title defense that is quickly forgotten, like most of Shida's.


read somewhere that Cody is 3-4 on PPVs so far

kinda weird, but he needs to bounce back into something big


----------



## Arm Drag!

Gwi1890 said:


> Anybody think Scorpio Sky joins Team Taz?


Not for me, Ive always thought you lose a few guys in the pack if a stable is too big. Add Sky and you cant keep all the original guys in surely?

For example Sky is finally breaking out on the mic a bit. Tazz is the 'mouthpiece' for Cage and Hobbs. Ricky needs his own Mic time for his personality. ATM you could forgive Hook just being muscle in the back as he's getting plenty of rub just being there! Its already got enough talkers in Tazz and Starks, nows not the time to throw in Sky.

For me though he has to be the next champ and defend regularly on the show, but usually against weak opposition. Have an angle Sky 'picks his on opponent' as he defends so regularly. Builds him up for propr defenses against big names down the line!


----------



## Arm Drag!

LifeInCattleClass said:


> read somewhere that Cody is 3-4 on PPVs so far
> 
> kinda weird, but he needs to bounce back into something big


Dont see an obvious choice but if they're gonna heat up Spears again that could be a good start?


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd save Velvet's title shot for Britt. I don't think they wait for Shida vs Britt at DoN3, s o it could be the promised "Women will ME Dynamite soon" from Khan. 

It's sorta crazy that we're only a week passed from Shaq/Jade vs Cody/Velvet and FTR/Tully vs Jurassic Express and Spears returning and Arn coming out etc. 

I wonder if PAC/Fenix vs Young Bucks draws on Omega, and could have 6-man matches, and Omega vs Penta or Omega vs PAC as the interim title program waiting for the Impact defense. Given it's a throwaway, Omega vs Penta is probably better. 

Moxley wasn't written off so where does he go from here? Team with Mad King and go after Doc and Gunner? But then what does that do with Butcher and Blade? 

Moxley, Kingston, Butcher, Blade vs Omega, Gallows, Anderson and Callis (forced to wrestle)?

Jungle Boy working Elevation means he's very likely not working Dynamite.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Really further proof that explosion is what exactly Tony Khan had planned. He's in Gorilla feeding the announcers lines and they're selling it like a suitcase nuke went off.


Do you have some proof of this? The announcers say what they want. Otherwise JR wouldn't have said half or any of the stuff he has said.


----------



## Arm Drag!

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd save Velvet's title shot for Britt. I don't think they wait for Shida vs Britt at DoN3, s o it could be the promised "Women will ME Dynamite soon" from Khan. *Good idea*
> 
> It's sorta crazy that we're only a week passed from Shaq/Jade vs Cody/Velvet and FTR/Tully vs Jurassic Express and Spears returning and Arn coming out etc. *Yeah thats 3 of 4 Horsemen it seems. Hope they dont use Tully as the 4th, thats stupid going forward. Lets see who gets the nod!*
> 
> I wonder if PAC/Fenix vs Young Bucks draws on Omega, and could have 6-man matches, and Omega vs Penta or Omega vs PAC as the interim title program waiting for the Impact defense. Given it's a throwaway, Omega vs Penta is probably better. *Penta is dying a slow death in AEW. He came in as hot as a wrestler can be and he's done NOTHING worth remembering. Whats he point in Omega v Penta now? Keep him away and give him the push like Fenix n Pac. Randomly throwing him into the title scene after he's done fuck all is stupid given all the wins matter hype.*
> 
> Moxley wasn't written off so where does he go from here? Team with Mad King and go after Doc and Gunner? But then what does that do with Butcher and Blade? *Butcher and Blade need to split from Eddie's family anyway! Look at how much better the death triangle are without being manipulated on-screen by Eddie, Let Eddie be Eddie and let BBB have a mic and actually fucking introduce themselves!*
> 
> Moxley, Kingston, Butcher, Blade vs Omega, Gallows, Anderson and Callis (forced to wrestle)? *Or maybe Kenta again might make sense. I dont think you wanna go Mox v Kenny much longer now. Do it again down the line but not right now.*
> 
> Jungle Boy working Elevation means he's very likely not working Dynamite.


----------



## Whoanma

R&R.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368902172428148738


----------



## TD Stinger

My guess is Britt pins Shida tonight in the tag that kind of catapults her to the front of the line in terms of a title shot even if she's ranked #4 right now. If AEW are really gonna do a Women's Main Event on Dyanmite, the only one that would feel remotely appropriate is Britt challenging for the belt.


----------



## Arm Drag!

TD Stinger said:


> My guess is Britt pins Shida tonight in the tag that kind of catapults her to the front of the line in terms of a title shot even if she's ranked #4 right now. *If AEW are really gonna do a Women's Main Event on Dyanmite, the only one that would feel remotely appropriate is Britt challenging for the belt.*


I could get into a 4-way or triple threat for the number one contenders spot!

Riho, Nyla, Britt, Serena, Rosa, Velvet, Jade, Penelope, Maki... you have plenty of options! 

In fact Id prefer as many as possible and for it to be sold like a big deal so they all get the rub!

Maybe only have one pin for the win so only 1 person actually takes a L! You dont want all of them eliminated somehow by pin or top rope or whatever!

Hell you wanna make it interesting?? Have it SUBMISSION WIN only between 4 women! So they get broken up a lot by the others.

*As a side note - multi-talent submission matchs!!! Find it a good gimmicky name and theres a nice niche match for AEW to own!

MADE TO SURRENDER!!!*


----------



## .christopher.

My only interest in this is seeing Christian. I hope he survives AEWs buffoonery.


----------



## Mr316

.christopher. said:


> My only interest in this is seeing Christian. I hope he survives AEWs buffoonery.


Doubtful.


----------



## .christopher.

Mr316 said:


> Doubtful.


I'm by no means going to hold my breath, but Christian does have the talent to thrive in spite of terrible booking, so it's possible. Not likely, but possible.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Mr316 said:


> Mox and Eddie probably off the show. Gotta sell the sparklers.


They need to show Eddie in a full body cast in the hospital.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## rbl85

Elevation wasn't suppose to start 10min ago ?


----------



## Boldgerg

I really hope tonight is the proper end of the Inner Circle, or at least Wardlow breaking away. That shit is played out.


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> Elevation wasn't suppose to start 10min ago ?


Elevation is on Mondays an hour before Raw.

So, if it goes longer than an hour, NEW Monday Night War confirmed!!


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> Elevation is on Mondays an hour before Raw.
> 
> So, if it goes longer than an hour, NEW Monday Night War confirmed!!


AEW tweeted 9 hours ago "tonight the first ever Dark Elevation match a 7:30pm before dynamite"


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> AEW tweeted 9 hours ago "tonight the first ever Dark Elevation match a 7:30pm before dynamite"


Yeah they are recording it before Dynamite but it will air Monday. So it's a bit misleading


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like they're simply taping it, rather than airing it live. Which makes sense as Elevation is a show unto itself, so why air one of the matches?

The match has just ended, btw.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369810631931666435
Waiting to see if they tape anything else... I mean, if it's only one match per show, you'd think it'll be heavy on the sit-down interviews and character work.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369790936369168384


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> Yeah they are recording it before Dynamite but it will air Monday. So it's a bit misleading


Quite a bit XD


----------



## rbl85

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369790936369168384


We can't see it (at least i can't)

edit : well now i can XD


----------



## 3venflow

So unless they tape more after the show or on another day, just JB vs. Limelight taped for Dark: Elevation.

On to the main show anyway. Light the fuse...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369810488872349698


----------



## kyledriver

They gotta put ona good show after that ppv 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Want to hear Eddie's first face promo


----------



## Mr316

Nice fireworks to open DYNAMITE 😂


----------



## One Shed

Get the Buck out of the way at least. I hope Fenix treats him like a guardrail.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Want to hear Eddie's first face promo


It should be something like this:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> Nice fireworks to open DYNAMITE 😂


The ramp blew up


----------



## 3venflow

Rey Fenix is the epitome of how to start a show hot. 💣


----------



## Geeee

Ok but like why is Rey Fenix wearing a shirt with gender bent versions of he and Penta


----------



## Adapting

I need more of the Bastard in my life.


----------



## One Shed

The Fenix chants have a lot more bass to them than the Buck's unsurprisingly.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I have a feeling they're gonna have a lot of pyro tonight


----------



## kyledriver

Fenix is always spectacular, even his botches 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I have a feeling they're gonna have a lot of pyro tonight


They have to make up for the lack of at the end of that PPV main event.


----------



## Prosper

Man I hope PAC just kills Nick Jackson after this ends


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fenix should absolutely win this.


----------



## Whoanma

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I have a feeling they're gonna have a lot of pyro tonight


----------



## rbl85

kyledriver said:


> Fenix is always spectacular, even his botches
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Because 95% of the wrestlers would love to be able to do those botches XD


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> The Fenix chants have a lot more bass to them than the Buck's unsurprisingly.


Way better characters, and way better in the ring. 

Unsurprising indeed


----------



## scshaastin

They just said they are gonna explain the botch finish nextlol


----------



## One Shed

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I have a feeling they're gonna have a lot of pyro tonight


They probably have an ample stock onhand heh.


----------



## 3venflow

This is how Nitro often used to start back in the day. Good shit.

Wouldn't mind the Bucks doing more singles since they slow down a bit (Nick is better than Matt though).


----------



## Whoanma

scshaastin said:


> They just said they are gonna explain the botch finish nextlol


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I am kind of warming up to the young bucks. They're decent to start the show but shouldnt be champions in a non-indy promo, they hit the jackpot with Bullet Club


----------



## yeahright2

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I am kind of warming up to the young bucks. They're decent to start the show but shouldnt be champions in a non-indy promo, they hit the jackpot with Bullet Club


Right time at the right place, that´s all


----------



## kyledriver

The gunn's are annoying 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Looks like they're simply taping it, rather than airing it live. Which makes sense as Elevation is a show unto itself, so why air one of the matches?
> 
> The match has just ended, btw.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369810631931666435
> Waiting to see if they tape anything else... I mean, if it's only one match per show, you'd think it'll be heavy on the sit-down interviews and character work.


Now I'm trying to figure out who's sitting beside Alex Gracia but they're aren't keeping the camera on her


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

scshaastin said:


> They just said they are gonna explain the botch finish nextlol


Insert popcorn gif


----------



## Prosper

I don’t understand how Ray Fenix can be so damn good


----------



## romanalexandru_

What a shit to start a weekly show with a match instead of a segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Remember they were spamming the Canadian destroyers for a bit? Its coming back again.


----------



## Prosper

Man this match has been great, loving Matt’s offense too that double destroyer was nice


----------



## Mr316

Too long...just too long...


----------



## One Shed

Glad the Buck got booed.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Matt kinda looks like a malnourished AJ here


----------



## One Shed

Yay a ton of super kicks and gymnastics.


----------



## Prosper

So I guess SCU are about to break up when they lose to the Bucks/Death Triangle?


----------



## 3venflow

Excellent opener.


----------



## RapShepard

That was just goofy


----------



## Randy Lahey

That made no sense. No sell a kick, hit a kick, then sell the kick you originally got hit with


----------



## Boxingfan

Why cant you put this type of match on ppv?


----------



## Prosper

How dare you super kick PAC, murder him and slap on that Brutalizer


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Uh oh a flip WF wont be happy


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is too fucking long. Once again AEW over does shit like this. This could have been much better had it ended sooner.


----------



## romanalexandru_

I want to see Christian.


----------



## izhack111

Bad match.. to much choreography in a bad way and fucking long


----------



## kyledriver

Damn good match and the right guy won. Let's hear the explanation...

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good


----------



## Prosper

I feel like tonight’s gonna be a big night, that’s every week though


----------



## romanalexandru_

Thank God it's over, boring as hell.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FELIX WINS!*


----------



## PavelGaborik

Well, that match isn't getting topped tonight. 

Correct winner too


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit great decision I would have bet money on Matt winning


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm guessing Riho will be back next year? HAHA


----------



## ProjectGargano

That was awesome.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Rey is finally winning


----------



## 3venflow

Hopefully PAC vs Nick Jackson next week, that could be even better.


----------



## kyledriver

Omg

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

LOL


----------



## Prosper

Awesome start to the show


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PTSD it is then


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh God, they're making Eddie explain this fuckery?*


----------



## Geeee

I do think that if you get a piledriver on the outside, it should be part of the finish.


----------



## Trophies

Mox looking like Ray Charles back there in pain lol


----------



## RapShepard

They really went with anxiety [emoji23][emoji23] how stupid


----------



## Mr316

I just can’t 😂😂😂 they need to stop. They’re killing me 😂😂😂


----------



## kyledriver

Now they're burying it, cause that's all they can do really

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody has not been in anything worthwhile in so long.


----------



## SAMCRO

Eh i guess its the best explanation they could give us saying Kingston just passed out due to past trauma/anxiety, i mean its stupid yeah but i don't see what else they can say about it.


----------



## Whoanma

Meh.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Is Eddie a face now


----------



## scshaastin

Poor Eddie had to do this promo


----------



## Chan Hung

I mean i'll give them credit to acknowledge the shit dud of a firework but it's time to move on and not mention it to remind us anymore lmfao


----------



## izhack111

Just move on ffs


----------



## Shock Street

"Impact paid for the bomb. Without a doubt"

Eddie got a big laugh outta me for that hahahahahaha


----------



## Mr316

What an embarrassing promo 😂


----------



## 3venflow

I fucking LOVE these two together.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"Impact paid for the bomb" 😂*


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Okay that Impact shade was good


----------



## PavelGaborik

romanalexandru_ said:


> Thank God it's over, boring as hell.


Lol


----------



## romanalexandru_

Moxley is cool and underrated, i love him.


----------



## Whoanma

I’m really sorry but that was


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This is all well and fine, but they forgot the commentary team sold it lol.


----------



## yeahright2

Eddie took the fall for the failed explosion.. BUT WHY DID THE COMMENTATORS SELL IT THEN?


----------



## Prosper

Lmao that was great I loved that they were getting fucked up and arguing about the past, that was a nice way to kayfabe it over


----------



## somerandomfan

That's actually a good way to save it, not like there was any other way they could try to explain it, good save, I knew Kingston would be able to cut a promo to get out of it.

(Also yes Kingston did the right thing selling, it's not like he looked up and saw how shit it was, I don't want to hear any of that shit he shouldn't have gone with the booking)


----------



## kyledriver

That was pretty awful.

Never mention it again and hope people forget lol 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

I did laugh at "Impact paid for the bomb" but bleh, I guess it was all they could do to try and polish the turd.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Lmao that was great I loved that they were getting fucked up and arguing about the past, that was a nice way to kayfabe it over


Lol no it wasn't


----------



## Ham and Egger

Moxley and Kingston just ripping it on the mic. Explained it all, im waiting for Callihan to join them.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Moxley and Eddie as a team?


----------



## Mr316

“Let’s recap our PPV while were on commercial”

What the hell are they smoking backstage? 😂


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Love Mox & Eddie cutting promos


----------



## Whoanma

But but... BAH GAWD!! Cover him, Eddie. Look at the size of that nuke!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Didn't care much for the opening match. It was cool, but nothing special.

Mox/Eddie promo was sweet. I guess that's the best explanation they could come up with for that. It doesn't make it better, but at least the company can put it behind them now.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> I did laugh at "Impact paid for the bomb" but bleh, I guess it was all they could do to try and polish the turd.


Even if you polish a turd, it´s still shit


----------



## 3venflow

Will Butcher and Blade split from Eddie now?


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Lol no it wasn't


I loved it, yeah it doesn’t make 100% sense but I appreciate them cutting a great promo to smooth it over I’m fine with it now we can move on


----------



## Danielallen1410

I think they’ve done as good a job as possible with the Botch 

now hopefully aew haters can stfu and let it go.

great first match.


----------



## SAMCRO

I mean anything they say is gonna sound stupid to explain why Kingston acted dead to the sparklers, this is the explanation i figured they'd give, really its the only one they could give to explain him selling that dud. Its stupid as fuck, but they need to move on and not talk about it anymore.


----------



## La Parka

Mr316 said:


> “Let’s recap our PPV while were on commercial”
> 
> What the hell are they smoking backstage? 😂


Everyone loves a side by side commercial.


----------



## ProjectGargano

They made what they could to save that, and i tought it wasn't the worse thing to do.


----------



## The XL 2

izhack111 said:


> Bad match.. to much choreography in a bad way and fucking long


All the Bucks have are bad matches. They're fucking awful


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> I did laugh at "Impact paid for the bomb" but bleh, I guess it was all they could do to try and polish the turd.


Salvaged a bad situation as best they could. I feel less sick to my stomach about it all.

Just gotta see where they go from here now.


----------



## Shock Street

Mr316 said:


> “Let’s recap our PPV while were on commercial”
> 
> What the hell are they smoking backstage? 😂


I guess they have to do them. Probably part of the deal to make them happen in the first place. Oops.


----------



## Geeee

I do like Eddie and Moxley as a pair. Kingston vs Omega would be a nice title fight for a special Dynamite


----------



## izhack111

Poeople will never forget it..the Shockmaster still going strong for over 20 years lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Lol why do people want them to move on from the failed explosion...then you'll complain that they think we're stupid lol that was a good way to acknowledge it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Danielallen1410 said:


> I think they’ve done as good a job as possible with the Botch
> 
> now hopefully aew haters can stfu and let it go.
> 
> great first match.


They won't the usual suspects will bring it up all the time because they're miserable


----------



## Randy Lahey

AEW's presentation is so much better than NXT. NXT's LED screens are distracting and tacky. They need to get rid of it when they move to Tuesday. Change their set


----------



## shawnyhc01

Poor Eddie and John, they sold it so hard. I do buy it, but every time I looked it back, it was so hilarious😂😂😂 Couldn't stop my laugh...


----------



## One Shed

Never forget


----------



## Prosper

Cody time


----------



## RiverFenix

Rey Fenix needs a singles push and to work with a slow-it-down, less-is-more veteran. He could be this generations Mysterio - he's just 30 yrs old, but he's too get-all-my-shit-in. I wonder if that's from being in the tag ranks and coming in hot all the time. He needs to really slow things down so when he hits the shit only he can hit that it means more. 

Put the TNT Title on him as a carrot to try and get him to buy into less-is-more. Put him in with Spears or Christian or hell Dustin Rhodes if you can make it work - guys who can slow him down.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg now heres our weekly Cody vs a jobber for 20 minutes. Why the fuck is one of the top main event stars always facing no name jobbers in competitive matches? its fucking dumb.


----------



## romanalexandru_

Snoop Dogg ruined Cody's theme song.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Please let this be a squash! 🙏🏾


----------



## Chan Hung

So this match =translation ---- Still no angle for Cody lmfao


----------



## ABH-22

Will we get some horsemen continuation tonight I wonder


----------



## izhack111

This will be a 20 min match right?


----------



## Geeee

It's Snitsky's cousin


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I'm switching to NXT(Toni vs Io is on now). See you after that match is over


----------



## Prosper

romanalexandru_ said:


> Snoop Dogg ruined Cody's theme song.
> 
> View attachment 98480


They’ll switch it back eventually


----------



## Trophies

Whoa Cody finally listening.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well i'll be damned they actually didn't have them go at it for 20 minutes, shocked, maybe Tony Khan's learning.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Feel sorry for Eddie, having to cut a promo like that, just because of AEW’s stupid incompetence.


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I'm switching to NXT(Toni vs Io is on now). See you after that match is over


I can’t wait to watch that after Dynamite should be a banger


----------



## Mr316

Anyone can tell Cody that his mix song is absolutely awful?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

They are lucky it was Kingston this embarrassing shit happened to.......he can literally cut a promo on a cookie .

The explanation was decent enough for me to move on.


----------



## romanalexandru_

Why?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cody's look kind of reminds me of this


----------



## izhack111

LOL


----------



## Whoanma

Short and sweet. Moving on.


----------



## ProjectGargano

SAMCRO said:


> Omg now heres our weekly Cody vs a jobber for 20 minutes. Why the fuck is one of the top main event stars always facing no name jobbers in competitive matches? its fucking dumb.


Competitive lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thank God! Now can we get our next Cody feud?


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Lol why do people want them to move on from the failed explosion...then you'll complain that they think we're stupid lol that was a good way to acknowledge it.


Well one this feud is long and needs to be moved on from and what happened was stupid just move on from it. Having anxiety is a bad cover.


----------



## romanalexandru_

Entrance legit longer than the match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*What the FUCK is the point of Cody having squash matches? If you have an announcement, just make the God-damned announcement. This did nothing for anyone involved.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$

SAMCRO said:


> Omg now heres our weekly Cody vs a jobber for 20 minutes. Why the fuck is one of the top main event stars always facing no name jobbers in competitive matches? its fucking dumb.


Look what happens when we ASSume lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Have that guy as his manager please!


----------



## 3venflow

Penta!


----------



## Prosper

SAMCRO said:


> Well i'll be damned they actually didn't have them go at it for 20 minutes, shocked, maybe Tony Khan's learning.


He learned after the Avalon match weeks ago, since then squash matches have been perfect


----------



## Mr316

FINALLY. They’re giving Pentagon something to work with.


----------



## RapShepard

This should be a fun feud like both guys a lot. 

Lord Penta


----------



## romanalexandru_

wasting time lol


----------



## izhack111

Kill him Penta!


----------



## Boldgerg

Learn some English Penta ffs.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> He learned after the Avalon match weeks ago, since then squash matches have been perfect


He did not learn anything, he was told.


----------



## Whoanma

No necesito traducción, Penta, thank you very much.


----------



## Londonlaw

It was too big a story to ignore. They had to find a way to address it, to be honest.

Also, interesting that Cody slayed his opponent quickly given the dunking he got for going ‘main event of Starrcade 86’ with Peter Avalon.

And Penta, singles issue with Cody?
Singles Penta? Sign me up.


----------



## Shock Street

They should just retire the name Revolution for future PPVs imo. Everyone is going to think of the "explosion" every time they hear its name. 

I agree with Penta, he is 1000 times better than Cody


----------



## Prosper

Fuck are they breaking up Death Triangle to push Penta? I really hope he’s still a part of the group even though it seems he’s feuding with Cody


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What the FUCK is the point of Cody having squash matches? If you have an announcement, just make the God-damned announcement. This did nothing for anyone involved.*


Keeping him looking strong mostly


----------



## $Dolladrew$

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What the FUCK is the point of Cody having squash matches? If you have an announcement, just make the God-damned announcement. This did nothing for anyone involved.*


It leads to cool shit like this....penta finally healing it up challenging him.Again maybe watch the full segment before the snarky remarks lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

So glad Penta's getting a big singles feud, hope he wins it, Penta should be a top star.


----------



## Chan Hung

Random angle.....but i think that guy speaking for Penta has potential to be a dickhead manager


----------



## Trophies

Always crossing the line talking about kids and wife!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh great, Cody can beat Penta now.


----------



## Prosper

Penta is so charismatic that was great hahaha


----------



## Mr316

Let’s cut away from this great brawl to a lame comedy segment.


----------



## One Shed

Oh Jesus, these geeks.


----------



## kyledriver

Is this still going on?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

AND JUST LIKE THAT, I'M EXCITED FOR PENTA VS CODY! 💪🏾


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh my god fuck this feud


----------



## One Shed

ANOTHER one of these awful things?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ok that was good shit. They should let Penta loose as a singles wrestler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It leads to cool shit like this....penta finally healing it up challenging him.Again maybe watch the full segment before the snarky remarks lol.


*The match wasn't even necessary for this to happen. He could have come out and said the same shit without pinning a random jobber in 30 seconds.*


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I thought cody was gonna run out of the arena lol


----------



## Boldgerg

OH FUCK OFF WITH THIS SHITTY FUCKING ORANGE CASSIDY, CHUCK, MIRO AND KIP FEUD. WILL IT EVER JUST FUCKING GO AWAY?


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh great, Cody can beat Penta now.


I don't know because at one point Cody have to "go away" to heal that shoulder


----------



## SAMCRO

Chuck fucking Taylor is legit the only guy in the business right now who doesn't look anything like a wrestler, fucking guy looks like a dorky McDonalds employee.


----------



## tower_

Can they please kill this fucking feud, jesus


----------



## Prosper

Come on man the show was perfect until this segment, get Miro away from this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Oh god...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hope Miro destroys them


----------



## Boxingfan

Why do we need a sting interview every week?


----------



## One Shed

A video game lumber jack match?!?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck fucking Taylor is legit the only guy in the business right now who doesn't look anything like a wrestler, fucking guy looks like a dorky McDonalds employee.


Janela though.


----------



## Adapting

Now we get to hear Sting for the millionth time, bring on the "snow".


----------



## Shock Street

Prosper said:


> Penta is so charismatic that was great hahaha


I really loved that segment not gonna lie. I do not speak Spanish but his look, energy, body language and expressions are great. Marvez did really well too I thought!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Fenix/Matt was great, a little indyriffic, but watching Fenix in any sort of long match is always a damn treat. 

Kingston and Mox at least buried the failed explosion and the Impact line was funny, they did what they could with it, and they actually riff off one another tremendously. Felt like listening to two old friends which is pretty nice.

Cody/Penta... could be fun, could be a styles clash, since both guys can be inconsistent at times. 

A fun start to the show overall though.


----------



## bdon

Write this down Wrestling Forum: that was a damn good Cody *Rhodes *segment! I love Penta, and I love that Cody allowed Penta to get the shine with some mic time.

Cody’s huffing and puffing after the brawl is still fake as fuck, but nonetheless...damn good segment!!!
@LifeInCattleClass @Boldgerg @Prosper 

And whoever else I forgot. Tag them.Lol


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck fucking Taylor is legit the only guy in the business right now who doesn't look anything like a wrestler, fucking guy looks like a dorky McDonalds employee.


Oh there are about 20 worse sadly because he does really suck.


----------



## Whoanma

Geeks, geeks everywhere.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Im kind of surprised they didnt end that feud after Miro murdered them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jim Cornette: "Watch out guys, POCKETS means business! He used a complete sentence!"*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Alex Marvez with Penta is a good pairing.


----------



## SAMCRO

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Janela though.


Yeah Janlea looks fucking terrible, but in comparison i still Chuck looks worse.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The match wasn't even necessary for this to happen. He could have come out and said the same shit without pinning a random jobber in 30 seconds.*


Like already mentioned it keeps him looking strong and why not mention he didnt go 20 mins with said random jobber.

Dynamite is hitting its stride I'm enjoying the recaps, segments,and segways everything is flowing wonderfully.


----------



## Trophies

Boxingfan said:


> Why do we need a sting interview every week?


So Tazz can interrupt.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> Now we get to hear Sting for the millionth time, bring on the "snow".


Have Razor Ramon for one night only, so we can have his Scarface entrance with white powder everywhere.


----------



## Prosper

Shock Street said:


> I really loved that segment not gonna lie. I do not speak Spanish but his look, energy, body language and expressions are great. Marvez did really well too I thought!


It was awesome lol Pentas body language is on point, I loved how pissed Cody got at the end, I just really hope they’re not breaking up Death Triangle 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger

The never ending feud that no one gives a fuck about..... so they're having an arcade cabinet match? At least the feud is ending in an absurd gimmick match. Cassidy has been an originator the Mimosa match and now this one! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## RapShepard

Are they going to have an arcade streetfight or an arcade lumberjack match?

Also this must mean Kip is taking the pin or a Chuck heel turn. But if the latter happens then that's more of this feud


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don't get this feud continuing, there isn't much heat behind it. Just have Miro kill them both dead. 

And Cody just needs a pat on the back with that jobber squash I guess.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Jim Cornette: "Watch out guys, POCKETS means business! He used a complete sentence!"*


I can hear it lol


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> A video game lumber jack match?!?


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok do we really need Tony interviewing Sting every god damn week just so Tony can scream "This is Sting!" to try and replicate WCW?


----------



## TheFiend666

Did these scumbags really burry Impact for their mistake lmao wow


----------



## RiverFenix

Not Alex Marvez my dudes, Alex Abrahantes, Spanish Language Commentator. He was great though. "Penta Says..." should be on a shirt. 

I like the use of an interpreter as well.

Death Triangle can both be together, but also have their own goals. 

Fenix can actually speak better than expected English when they eventually allow him to promo.


----------



## Trophies

Archer gonna put that old man down.


----------



## 3venflow

Sting and Jake, anyone remember their early 90s WCW's feud?


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Archer turns...again.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well that was fucking pointless.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I don't get this feud continuing, there isn't much heat behind it. Just have Miro kill them both dead.
> 
> And Cody just needs a pat on the back with that jobber squash I guess.


They should have had OC in a coma and his partner playing with him like Weekend At Bernies at the arcade


----------



## $Dolladrew$

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck fucking Taylor is legit the only guy in the business right now who doesn't look anything like a wrestler, fucking guy looks like a dorky McDonalds employee.


You'd be eating an awful waffle in a hot second lol.

Chuck did a great job in the ppv that window spot was great very underrated guy he can go for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, they actually let Sting finish a promo.

Edit: I spoke too soon.*


----------



## Prosper

I’m definitely down for a Sting and Archer feud


----------



## One Shed

WOW they suck at audio/production issues.


----------



## Trophies

Audio is fucked lol


----------



## Boxingfan

Audio fail


----------



## FrankenTodd

Who the fuc is working the sound?!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## One Shed

It is like watching an actual indy production now.


----------



## Mr316

FrankenTodd said:


> Who the duck is working the sound?!!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same who works the pyros.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> Write this down Wrestling Forum: that was a damn good Cody *Rhodes *segment! I love Penta, and I love that Cody allowed Penta to get the shine with some mic time.
> 
> Cody’s huffing and puffing after the brawl is still fake as fuck, but nonetheless...damn good segment!!!
> @LifeInCattleClass @Boldgerg @Prosper
> 
> And whoever else I forgot. Tag them.Lol


Shocking comments haha


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok it would help if this billionaire could get better production so we could actually hear the promo they're showing and not a bunch of canned fan noise.


----------



## One Shed

"You know, QT just knows a guy who works on audio so we gave him a job"


----------



## Geeee

Did ethan Page start with Lee Johnson's music


----------



## Shock Street

The audio is utterly fucked


----------



## izhack111

Indy Indy Indy Indy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It would be nice to see Lance attack Darby after he successfully defends the title tonight to start a feud.*


----------



## One Shed

Bomb maker has a brother who does audio.


----------



## Mr316

They still can’t get their audio right after 1 year and a half.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm all in on Cody vs Penta because Cody books his storylines to be epic, and it's exactly what Penta needs. Keep Alex with Penta full time. He was great "Penta says...".


----------



## famicommander

These audio issues are the sort of thing you expect from AAA or MLW, not a prime time US cable television show.


----------



## FrankenTodd

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> They should have had OC in a coma and his partner playing with him like Weekend At Bernies at the arcade


I can picture this so vividly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I dont mind the audio botch... the nightmare family is pointless


----------



## Boxingfan

What the fuck is with the audio?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bro Tony Khan needs to hire a better production crew. This happens too often.


----------



## Prosper

Who fucked up the audio Jesus fire everybody Tony


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Ok do we really need Tony interviewing Sting every god damn week just so Tony can scream "This is Sting!" to try and replicate WCW?


40 seconds in, Tazz sums it up lol.


----------



## tower_

TNA confirmed


----------



## One Shed

Did they mix in an NBA game or am I having a stroke?


----------



## SAMCRO

This is fucking ridiculous, billionaire owner and this is the audio we get.


----------



## Trophies

Is that a basketball game lmao


----------



## Prosper

I feel like I’m at a live basketball game


----------



## izhack111

NBA sound wtf


----------



## Dr. Middy

Guys I think this is a TNT problem.


----------



## 3venflow

The audio is always so problem on the live shows. I have no idea why they haven't solved it.

Anyway, Ethan looks in GREAT shape. He used to be a little pudgy.


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> Did they mix in an NBA game or am I having a stroke?


Sounds like it. Worst audio fuckup yet


----------



## Prosper

This is kinda funny honestly lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Tony Khan... Geezus hire better people. I would do a better job working audio.


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao what the fuck is going on?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Shaq is hacking AEW


----------



## SAMCRO

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 40 seconds in, Tazz sums it up lol.


Lol exactly how i feel about it.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> Did ethan Page start with Lee Johnson's music


i don't think so because right at the start you hear the singer saying "ego"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MoxAsylum

The dud ring explosion and now you hear a basketball game in the background lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Sound guy spliced in crowd noise from a basketball game? Or is Kenny in the production truck?


----------



## Whoanma

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Guys I think this is a TNT problem.


It is. There’s no sound issue on FITE.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Why would they put a Basketball game behind? It must be a TNT problem.


----------



## Shock Street

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Shaq is hacking AEW


So THATS where he went last week. Shaq does a haq


----------



## Dr. Middy

I know somebody overseas watching on Fite.TV and its working fine for them, so I think this is a TNT fuckup this time, somehow.


----------



## izhack111

Defense Defense!


----------



## NamelessJobber

It does sound like a basket ball game audio overlaying. What a mess.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dude they hire 1 year interns to work the audio?


----------



## holy

HAHAHHAHAHA NBA GAME SOUNDS!! 

That's gotta be a first in professional wrestling.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Why would they have NBA audio? I'm thinking this is on TnT not Aew


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> This is kinda funny honestly lol


Yeah the defense chants are priceless lmfao


----------



## 3venflow

No audio probs on FITE TV in this match so it must be TNT.


----------



## Mr316

More embarrassing stuff tonight. Little Tony needs help. Stop giving 45k contracts to indy wrestlers and get a better production team. 😂


----------



## Prosper

It could be the NBA audio bleeding through on TNT actually it may not be on AEW this time


----------



## SAMCRO

So they follow up one of the biggest botches in wrestling history with a show with fucked up audio? nice real nice, you're doing a great job guys.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Who fucked up the audio Jesus fire everybody Tony


Starting with himself.


----------



## Geeee

The QT Marshall promo actually sounded normal on the TSN online feed

Also, JR dropping a line about guys not blocking elbows as if he just figured out wrestling is fake


----------



## Danielallen1410

People wanting to blame aew because tnt fucked up the audio.

it’s all getting a bit sad


----------



## rbl85

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Dude they hire 1 year interns to work the audio?


It's a problem from TNT because on Fite we have 0 problem


----------



## Tell it like it is

I think this is a TNT issue. But wow AEW can't buy a break.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Shaq is hacking AEW


BEST explanation


----------



## kyledriver

Yup it's been fine in canada

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tower_

DE-FENCE


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Starting with himself.


 Lol Tony is the man he can stay


----------



## Dr. Middy

DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE


----------



## Boxingfan

Lmao this is the dumbest shit ever


----------



## $Dolladrew$

bdon said:


> Write this down Wrestling Forum: that was a damn good Cody *Rhodes *segment! I love Penta, and I love that Cody allowed Penta to get the shine with some mic time.
> 
> Cody’s huffing and puffing after the brawl is still fake as fuck, but nonetheless...damn good segment!!!
> @LifeInCattleClass @Boldgerg @Prosper
> 
> And whoever else I forgot. Tag them.Lol


Me you forgot to tag me Haha


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Also you would think if it was on Aew they'd have the commentators apologize for it this is definitely a tnt fuck up


----------



## TheFiend666

They gonna blame the audio on NBA


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Ngl this is more entertaining than whatever is happening in kayfabe


----------



## The XL 2

Lmfao at the defense chant.


----------



## Trophies

Ain't no mountain high enough!


----------



## tower_

Did Impact pay TNT for the audio feed?


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL wtf why am i now hearing Aint No Valley High Enough? good fucking lord.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Really hope this audio shit doesn't last all show lmao WTF?


----------



## RapShepard

Danielallen1410 said:


> People wanting to blame aew because tnt fucked up the audio.
> 
> it’s all getting a bit sad


It is on them, after a year. Of wonky audio you go to TNT and tell them to fucking better


----------



## Mr316

The rise and fall has BEGUN!


----------



## somerandomfan

WTF is with the music? Is something going on at TIAA Bank Field?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf did they do to the audio?


----------



## Boxingfan

ain’t no mountain high enough


----------



## Geeee

Ok. So you guys didn't even see it. You guys missed a QT Marshall promo and it was boring


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Sounds like a highschool ball game is sharing the other side of the arena LMFAO


----------



## SAMCRO

On TNT or AEW or not is anyone attempting to fucking fix this?


----------



## .christopher.

Mr316 said:


> The rise and fall has BEGUN!


When was the rise?!


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, I'm watching Dynamite with someone from New Zealand, and she just confirmed that her Fite stream isn't having any audio issues; so this is clearly on TNT's end.

Someone should notify AEW on Twitter about this.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Trophies said:


> Ain't no mountain high enough!


I’m done [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It's like a parody week.


----------



## One Shed

Did Ethan Page just score a pin or a three pointer?


----------



## izhack111

This match is 10 min too long


----------



## tower_

Seriously, why would you sign some generic NXT looking guy who has the same last name as one of your biggest stars and more or less the same finisher as one of your bigger heels?


----------



## Whoanma

As some of us have said, the sound’s fine on FITE. It’s definitely TNT’s fault.


----------



## Prosper

Not bad Ethan Page is a nice mid card addition


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan looked really polished. Good singles debut.


----------



## kyledriver

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, I'm watching Dynamite with someone from New Zealand, and she just confirmed that her Fite stream isn't having any audio issues; so this is clearly on TNT's end.
> 
> Someone should notify AEW on Twitter about this.


Tsn feed in canada is good too. So it's definitely TNT

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can someone explain whats the appeal of this guy?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's like a parody week.


Well, there is an Impact dude wrestling..


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> Did Ethan Page just score a pin or a three pointer?


Dunno, but he has great defense.


----------



## SAMCRO

Fucking finally.


----------



## RiverFenix

Oh well, have Ego blast TNT for distracting from his spotlight in a promo with the audio mistake and how somebody is trying to sabotage him.


----------



## somerandomfan

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, I'm watching Dynamite with someone from New Zealand, and she just confirmed that her Fite stream isn't having any audio issues; so this is clearly on TNT's end.
> 
> Someone should notify AEW on Twitter about this.


Maybe TNT is trying to fuck up so badly people forget about the sparklers?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Yeah I am seeing on Fite and is fine.


----------



## Geeee

Ethan Page is bigger than I thought


----------



## Trophies

Hangman on his new lawnmower. Looking nice!


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Did Ethan Page just score a pin or a three pointer?


Lol good one


----------



## ProjectGargano

Yeah I am seeing on Fite and is fine.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

My ears are bleeding this is unbearable


----------



## FrankenTodd

SAMCRO said:


> Fucking finally.


And right after the halftime buzzer rang 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Why they can't tell us who the fuck is Ethan Page?? Why I need to care about him?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow they're seriously doing this to Page, my god, acting goofy with these dorks that'll get him over and make him a star....


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Ok its fixed


----------



## RapShepard

Page is stealing everything the Mexicools worked for!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Meanwhile, Ethan looked good. Poor guy got fucked.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Please end this dork order crap...Adam page is ruined


----------



## Prosper

Trophies said:


> Ain't no mountain high enough!


Lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lawnmower?


----------



## One Shed

What did I just watch? What a bunch of GEEKS. They fixed the audio just so they could air that?


----------



## Shock Street

Poor Lee Johnson. Tagged with Cody and got to cut a promo after his first TV win, and it was all just to further a QT storyline


----------



## bdon

Goddamn they make Page look like a geek every time he’s with the Dork Order.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Hangman is like DARK ORDERS new step dad that's a nice guy instead of an overbearing dick like Brodie was.

Love me some DARK ORDER


----------



## bdon

Shock Street said:


> Poor Lee Johnson. Tagged with Cody and got to cut a promo after his first TV win, and it was all just to further a QT storyline


Yeah. I am goddamn sick and tired of every PPV fallout show having a QT Marshall storyline in some form or fashion.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Hangman leading Dark Order could get him more over as a babyface I imagine, guess we'll see how they actually make it work.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Ngl Dustin rushing over to his dude while pop music is blaring over an echo-y basketball PA made it hilarious


----------



## Prosper

SAMCRO said:


> Fucking finally.


Lol your stream is like 10 minutes behind


----------



## SAMCRO

tower_ said:


> Seriously, why would you sign some generic NXT looking guy who has the same last name as one of your biggest stars and more or less the same finisher as one of your bigger heels?


What finisher did he use? i missed it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm all in on Cody vs Penta because Cody books his storylines to be epic, and it's exactly what Penta needs. Keep Alex with Penta full time. He was great "Penta says...".


*It feels like a better Ricardo and Del Rio already.*


----------



## PavelGaborik

There were no audio issues on TSN


----------



## 3venflow

I don't remember ANY audio fuck ups like that from TNT during Nitro. Besides HD cameras, production seems to have gone backwards in wrestling, what with Kevin Dunn's 3000 camera cuts, weaker pyro and AEW's audio glitches.


----------



## Mr316

More interviews...


----------



## $Dolladrew$

QT being heel is the only way to make him even a little bit interesting overdue imo.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Yeah. I am goddamn sick and tired of every PPV fallout show having a QT Marshall storyline in some form or fashion.


He is clearly running the audio too. Dude does everything! Hardest working man in the business


----------



## Trophies

Omega!


----------



## Tell it like it is

I'm mostly on reddit for live threads, but I got to ask to a actual aew fan...are live threads really this toxic?


----------



## Prosper

Hahahaha Kenny said fuck that


----------



## izhack111

LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm mostly on reddit for live threads, but I got to ask to a actual aew fan...are live threads really this toxic?


When the show sucks, we call it how we see it.


----------



## Geeee

Christian and Kenny right off the bat?


----------



## Whoanma

The champ is here.


----------



## Prosper

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm mostly on reddit for live threads, but I got to ask to a actual aew fan...are live threads really this toxic?


Yeah it’s pretty bad every week lol just skip over certain users who spam


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well, apart from the terrible audio shit, I like the show as a whole so far


----------



## SAMCRO

Would it fucking kill Tony to dress up just once for national television? dudes fucking dressed like he's on a weekend vacation at the family cabin. Put a fucking suit on you fucking nitwit.


----------



## 3venflow

Christian vs Kenny would be LIT.


----------



## tower_

Kenny burying Christian would be a decent in between feud if they werent having the end feud (Page) off being a goof with the goof faction


----------



## FrankenTodd

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm mostly on reddit for live threads, but I got to ask to a actual aew fan...are live threads really this toxic?


Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Two Sheds said:


> When she show sucks, we call it how we see it.


No ya'll just puss and moan no matter what


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369828735709573123


----------



## Boxingfan

do we seriously need the good brothers to be involved this?


----------



## FrankenTodd

The King is here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Not again.


----------



## 3venflow

Callis reminds me so much of Bischoff with Hogan here, calling Kenny the god of wrestling and all.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Reddit is more toxic just because they hide your comment if you have the wrong opinion


----------



## One Shed

MrMeeseeks said:


> No ya'll just puss and moan no matter what


We just saw a bunch of geeks on a lawnmower. What should our reaction be to that?


----------



## Shock Street

bdon said:


> Yeah. I am goddamn sick and tired of every PPV fallout show having a QT Marshall storyline in some form or fashion.


QT is fucking trash. I actually liked him as a bumbling-fool-underdog-jobber when he first showed up (I usually like those types for whatever reason), but he has the exact same mindset as Cody, just minus the EVP spot and Rhodes last name.


----------



## izhack111

And again...


----------



## Prosper

I love how self aware AEW is just be real about shit


----------



## .christopher.

MrMeeseeks said:


> No ya'll just puss and moan no matter what


Don't lie. @Two Sheds praises a lot of stuff AEW do. It's not his fault you're sensitive little bitches.


----------



## TheFiend666

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369828735709573123


I'm starting to hate this guy and AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dr. Middy

Okay so they're using the botch to get more heel heat, good idea. Now leave it as that and lets all move on.


----------



## tower_

Callis is handling this about as well as you can


----------



## SAMCRO

"We're not gonna confirm or deny if we had anything to do with it" then proceeds to pretty much confirm they had something to do with it.....


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

TheFiend666 said:


> I'm starting to hate this guy and AEW


Lol thats the most reasonable TK has been in like a week


----------



## PavelGaborik

Callis is gold on the mic


----------



## Shock Street

Wow this promo was a mistake


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

This would have been more effective right after the botch


----------



## Boxingfan

Honestly not many people better on the mic than Don Callis


----------



## Rhetro

So for the Mox and Kingston promo, yea they went with that trauma thing, but some of the posters on here show how soft they grew up. It’s actually believable the way Kingston put it. 

Now, that being said, what destroyed what was a respectable way to move on from the dud, was the end of the promo. Mox does this a lot actually. All they had to do is finish it off with a “punch line”, as in don’t just say you flash a weapon, you better use it and then awkwardly end the video. Finish the promo correctly with a proper punch line and say “because next time you and I are in a ring, you won’t have a chance, I am going to finish you and your little curtain jerker manager” 

something like that.

I do find AEW does lack a ton of this little detail polished stuff that can make things a lot more compelling.


----------



## somerandomfan

Props to Kingston and Callis for saving this as best as they can, can't undo the failure that happened but at least they're making as good of saves as can be made from that.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> I love how self aware AEW is just be real about shit


Come on man lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Dry hump!!! Hahhaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit That was another awesome cover up lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

Making Kenny to be the Joker and embarrassing Kingston/Moxley is a good recovery to be honest.


----------



## izhack111

LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Dry Hump ending, it can be known as now.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I FUCKING CALLED IT LOL KENNY GOING FULL I DID IT ON PURPOSE LOL!!!!

should a just did the bang flags acme style like I said lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Callis burying Eddiie is hilarious


----------



## Dr. Middy

They are turning Eddie into a big babyface with this promo, I'm definitely intrigued with that.


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how Christian apparently gives no fucks about Omega overtaking his interview time, so he just turned around and pussied out instead of confronting Omega then?


----------



## Trophies

Another countdown lol


----------



## izhack111

Callis is fucking great hahaha


----------



## Adapting

Callis is actually a God.


----------



## Randy Lahey

LOL...this is totally something that DX would have done in AE...brilliant


----------



## RapShepard

Shock Street said:


> Wow this promo was a mistake


It's fucking stupid lol


somerandomfan said:


> Props to Kingston and Callis for saving this as best as they can, can't undo the failure that happened but at least they're making as good of saves as can be made from that.





Prosper said:


> Holy shit That was another awesome cover up lmao





Randy Lahey said:


> Making Kenny to be the Joker and embarrassing Kingston/Moxley is a good recovery to be honest.


Just no lol it's okay to call it stupid and dumb to double down on


----------



## The XL 2

Lmfao what the hell am I watching?


----------



## Whoanma

BAH GAWD!!


----------



## Boxingfan

Lmao wtf


----------



## Danielallen1410

so many aew haters are gutted That aew are able to laugh the botch off. Won’t be satisfied unless the company closes down.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Kingston doing the Wanderlei Silva wrist roll


----------



## FrankenTodd

69!!!! Kenny is gold!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Come on man lol


Lol maybe it’s just me but I’m genuinely loving this promo and the earlier one lol this is great lmao this is real heel shit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol WTF


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL Omega making fun of Kingston's explanation.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Callis,omega,kingston,and moxley have done a great job lightening the tension because of the botch.

This segment is awesome

Quick 69 me lol


----------



## 3venflow

'69 me' 🤣🤣


----------



## Boldgerg

Hahahaha Kenny.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

This is the drizzling shits. Worst Dyimnate in a very long time.


----------



## Adapting

The XL 2 said:


> Lmfao what the hell am I watching?


Comedy at it's finest.


----------



## Prosper

Kingston and Moxley vs The Elite book that shit


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Steering into the skid as best as possible and they're pulling it off Kenny looking like a colossal douche giving Kingston a good moment laying Kenny out


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kenny and Callis are great together.


----------



## izhack111

AEW gonna get heat from that for sure...


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Seeing Kingston's timbs reminds me of my embarassing teen years when I used to wear Lugz... ugh


----------



## Trophies

Lol Kenny selling the hell out of that punch.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Why are the announcers acting like they don't know what Christian Cage's countdown and music was when he came out to it LITERALLY 3 nights ago?


----------



## SAMCRO

So they seriously couldn't get Christian new theme music? they're seriously using his 2007 TNA theme song?


----------



## Ham and Egger

JR didn't recognize the music. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Lol maybe it’s just me but I’m genuinely loving this promo and the earlier one lol this is great lmao this is real heel shit


This just does nothing for the faces, it only works in the reverse. Eddie looks like a pussy


----------



## Dr. Middy

Okay I laughed, but they didn't need the countdown stuff at all lmao


----------



## Boldgerg

Ugh. Christian seriously gonna get put straight in a feud with the champion. Fuck off.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I thought that was perfect. Omega/Callis making fun of Eddie's reaction after the sparklers was a good way to get over an angle.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Making lemons out of lemonade I suppose


----------



## tower_

Theyre kind of embracing the car crash aspect and just piling up more cars on it. There's some good and there's some shit but it has my attention

Of course, car crashes are still bad and have to be cleaned up eventually. But theyre a spectacle while theyre happening


----------



## Adapting

SAMCRO said:


> So they seriously couldn't get Christina new theme music? they're seriously using his 2007 TNA theme song?


And it's not even good.


----------



## Shock Street

Putting Christian straight into a world title feud is not the way


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Very Attitude Era-like segment. I loved it.


----------



## Prosper

Kenny is involved in everything lol I love it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Omega's overselling lol


----------



## Boldgerg

They're really doing EXACTLY what everyone hates WWE for.

Old man walks in and walks straight into a world title feud.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man they really fucked up a very good signing in Christian with the loony hype. 

Lukewarm reaction even with the limited crowd


----------



## One Shed

I dunno even what to say.


----------



## Trophies

Shock Street said:


> Putting Christian straight into a world title feud is not the way


Father time ain't really on his side. Might as well.


----------



## Prosper

Omega vs Christian as a main event of Dynamite sounds decent just don’t do it at DON3 please


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

There are a couple of AEW fans in here who would literally defend ANYTHING they did. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## Randy Lahey

RapShepard said:


> This just does nothing for the faces, it only works in the reverse. Eddie looks like a pussy


But that's what should happen. The heels made the face look like a couple clowns by tricking them into thiinking there'd be a huge explosion. The key to any wrestling feud is to elevate at least one of the participants. In this case, they are elevating Kenny/Callis even more, which I'm good with.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Boldgerg said:


> Ugh. Christian seriously gonna get put straight in a feud with the champion. Fuck off.


Would you rather he go straight into a feud with Kip Sabian....


----------



## Boldgerg

Trophies said:


> Father time ain't really on his side. Might as well.


What they might as well have done is not signed him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Adapting said:


> And it's not even good.


Tony should've just bought the rights for Just Close Your Eyes by Waterproof Blonde


----------



## Boldgerg

Ham and Egger said:


> Would you rather he go straight into a feud with Kip Sabian....


I'd rather he wasn't there at all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Mox/Eddie/Christian vs Kenny/Good Brothers would be a great Dynamite main.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## The XL 2

Christian is the most well rounded talent the company has, might as well put the belt on him


----------



## izhack111

Why Christian not gonna work with younger talent?? Wtf


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was a wild segment. Loved Callis and Omega, didn't care for the countdown and 69 joke, liked the brawl, yet do not want Christian to get a title match right out of the gate.

I'm mixed, although I liked it overall


----------



## Danielallen1410

Now the dust has settled I am liking the Christian signing


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Christian vs Omega is a match that I never thought I'd see.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I havent seen the NBA since like 2006 but holy fuck their unis are hideous now


----------



## .christopher.

The XL 2 said:


> Christian is the most well rounded talent the company has, might as well put the belt on him


100%


----------



## Chan Hung

Christian is doing the Sting thing where in the beginning its no speak lol


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Christian is gonna be a dynamite defense, dont worry


----------



## Randy Lahey

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I thought that was hilarious. That was exactly what DX would have done back in the Attitude Era if they were going to make fun of something. Yeah, it's burying Eddie, but it's also elevating Callis/Kenny.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Hard for us as AEW fans to say very much about the WWE now...we are pushing a 47 year old right to a world title feud? Who booked this shit?


----------



## RiverFenix

SAMCRO said:


> So they seriously couldn't get Christian new theme music? they're seriously using his 2007 TNA theme song?


Because it's a great theme.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369832893657255937


----------



## Dr. Middy

If they want to do Christian/Kenny in due time, that's all good, but come on nobody should want him to get a title shot any time soon, especially against Omega when he's probably going to have the Impact Title as well. 

Having a 47 year old walk into a title shot, even if the program is good, is like a TNA/WWE bad move. Hope they don't do it yet.


----------



## MoxAsylum

And i'm turning the channel until trash Nyla is off


----------



## One Shed

Oh yay, the god of piss is back.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> But that's what should happen. The heels made the face look like a couple clowns by tricking them into thiinking there'd be a huge explosion. The key to any wrestling feud is to elevate at least one of the participants. In this case, they are elevating Kenny/Callis even more, which I'm good with.


Getting one over on the faces to get heat on the heel is smart. Giving the babyface a reason to fight is smart. Making your babyface look like a fainting pussy, then get mocked for it does nothing for the newly face Kingston. Fans claim they don't want their intelligence insulted but that's what they're doing. They're ignoring commentary then pretending he fainted from fear. That's not a sympathy that looks good for his character


----------



## Trophies

Somebody mute her mic


----------



## SAMCRO

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because it's a great theme.


No its not, its generic as fuck.


----------



## rbl85

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Hard for us as AEW fans to say very much about the WWE now...we are pushing a 47 year old right to a world title feud? Who booked this shit?


For me it look more like we're going to have a feud between Omega and the good bro vs Mox, Eddie and Christian.


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> I thought that was hilarious. That was exactly what DX would have done back in the Attitude Era if they were going to make fun of something. Yeah, it's burying Eddie, but it's also elevating Callis/Kenny.


Pretty clever.


----------



## Mr316

This is getting worst than WWE...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Hard for us as AEW fans to say very much about the WWE now...we are pushing a 47 year old right to a world title feud? Who booked this shit?


Cough cough WWE is guilty of this all the time. Christian is actually someone I can get behind.


----------



## Boxingfan

What the fuck is this


----------



## izhack111

Wtf is this???


----------



## Prosper

This show has been so entertaining lol I love car crash wrestling and gold segments like that Omega one some of you are so boring lol


----------



## MoxAsylum

Nyla is an instant channel changer


----------



## The XL 2

LOL I'm getting WCW 2000 vibes tonight


----------



## Prosper

Fuckin Joshis lol this show is out of control tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369832893657255937


Oh god, the 8 second mark! LMFAO


----------



## Mr316

These mic shots. They don’t care. They just don’t.


----------



## Boldgerg

What the fuck is this fucking shit?

My god this company is pushing me to the point of giving up after 18 months of fiercely defending them. It's a mess.


----------



## SAMCRO

Are they seriously making Nyla Rose, a random Japanese girl and Britt a stable?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is Maki Itoh retarded? She just kept singing.


----------



## One Shed

JR lowkey writing his next book.


----------



## bdon

MrMeeseeks said:


> Steering into the skid as best as possible and they're pulling it off Kenny looking like a colossal douche giving Kingston a good moment laying Kenny out





Prosper said:


> Kenny is involved in everything lol I love it


Omega is the perfect World Champion. He’s been GOLD.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Those are some weak mic shots.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Wtf lmaooooooooo


----------



## bdon

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Me you forgot to tag me Haha


I knew I forgot someone. Hab


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Vickie looks more like Vickie Lawrence than Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Dr. Middy

Maki has more character than like the entire women's roster minus Britt. She's already over.


----------



## Trophies

I guess the obnoxious singing is supposed to be heel tactics.


----------



## One Shed

No one with any power here knows how to actually format a show.


----------



## izhack111

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Maki has more character than like the entire women's roster minus Britt. She's already over.


But it's cringe


----------



## Chan Hung

That booty on Thunder Rosa


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I really dig the inappropiate failed idol gimmick


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> JR lowkey writing his next book.


I heard he was making another secret sauce.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omega and Tony Khan need to realize no one in the US gives a fuck about these unknown Japanese women, get them the fuck off tv.


----------



## La Parka

the god of piss singing was the best thing this show has ever done


----------



## bdon

Clearly not the women who will likely be headlining a Dynamite. Hah


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Maki Itoh retarded? She just kept singing.


I cant stand that.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

SAMCRO said:


> Omega and Tony Khan need to realize no one in the US gives a fuck about these unknown japnese women, get them the fuck off tv.


I think AEW fans know about joshi more than you think


----------



## izhack111

Will you let Maki piss on you?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Boldgerg said:


> What the fuck is this fucking shit?
> 
> My god this company is pushing me to the point of giving up after 18 months of fiercely defending them. It's a mess.


Then turn it off christ if you aren't enjoying it no one's holding a gun to your head forcing you to watch


----------



## Shock Street

Sounds like my computer died at the right time. Get the singing away please


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

SAMCRO said:


> Omega and Tony Khan need to realize no one in the US gives a fuck about these unknown Japanese women, get them the fuck off tv.


Eeeehhh I'm in the US and I give a fuck


----------



## RapShepard

Hopefully Darby beats the piss out of Scorpio that guy really shouldn't be a singles champ even transitional.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Well, the people singing Thunder song and Maki is dancing? Lol


----------



## One Shed

Adapting said:


> I heard he was making another secret sauce.


He definitely has been stocking up on Blue Chew.


----------



## Mr316

This is their PPV fallout show. Man...it almost feels like they gave up and just do first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> He definitely has been stocking up on Blue Chew.


And ordering those Omaha Steaks


----------



## SAMCRO

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I think AEW fans know about joshi more than you think


Maybe the die hard AEW fanboys do, but they aint attracting new viewers by putting these goofy unknown Japanese women on the show with these stupid anime gimmicks. Any new viewers stopping on the show will instantly turn the channel once they see the unknown Japanese women in there wrestling.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Let me guess, the piss thing is a cornette thing?


----------



## Prosper

I forgot all about the war council I guess that main events


----------



## shawnyhc01

Sammy is a way better singer than Her...


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> And ordering those Omaha Steaks


Jim Ross and Maki Itoh is the sex scandal I never knew I needed, because at this point? Why not?


----------



## RapShepard

Man if Pac wasn't saddled with making Fenix look interesting he could've been the one challenging Darby. But alas life isn't fair


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> Oh god, the 8 second mark! LMFAO


I knew they were close but not that close.


----------



## One Shed

Britt's ass in the corner though


----------



## Geeee

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Let me guess, the piss thing is a cornette thing?


no she calls herself that


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Jim Ross and Maki Itoh is the sex scandal I never knew I needed, because at this point? Why not?


 well he did sit next to Jerry Lawler for years, maybe that young woman syndrome is contagious


----------



## Ham and Egger

Brit's and Rosa's ass need to be on TV every week. 🙏🏾


----------



## Danielallen1410

I love this Japanese girl...


----------



## FrankenTodd

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Vickie looks more like Vickie Lawrence than Vickie Guerrero


Damn. I knew I recognized that face but couldn’t put my finger on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Geeee said:


> no she calls herself that


That actually fits ngl, fits with her disturbed socially unaware persona


----------



## The XL 2

The huddle dive spot is awful


----------



## RapShepard

Danielallen1410 said:


> I love this Japanese girl...


Not enough to learn the hoe's name lol


----------



## 3venflow

Christian starting against Kenny would sense and here's why. Christian is a big signing with a big rep, but his long term future won't be in the main event. So use the freshness of his arrival for a big match with Kenny, which Kenny wins, before Christian settles into an upper midcard role. They need something for Kenny until the title vs title match. BTW have they not mentioned that tonight?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Maki has more character than like the entire women's roster minus Britt. She's already over.


Too bad she can't wrestle for shit....those mic shots were pathetic and so is almost all of her offense.If you've seen one Itoh match you've seen them all it's the same spots.

I kinda liked her first time I seen her I kinda liked her but now every match I see makes her less appealing.


----------



## bdon

By the way, I do hate the thought of Christian’s first time on Dynamite ending with him holding the title. Very WWE bullshit, but it is to be expected that he’d be involved with Omega in some way or another. He and Edge love Kenny. They totally fan-girled him after one of the Okada matches when he was on their podcast.

Probabl my thinking it’s a way to get eyes on the great stuff Kenny is doing. If Edge had signed, he’d be over here doing the job to Omega.

Goddamn Hunter and Vince just need to open their own forbidden door and give us Omega vs Reigns. I don’t watch WWE, but I pay attention via social media enough to know this all feels like the two are on a collision course that will never happen. Hah

@RapShepard


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Eeeehhh I'm in the US and I give a fuck


Why? honestly why? they can't cut promos, they all weigh 90lbs, they all dress like fucking princesses and genies, i don't get how anyone enjoys them. And that Japanese girl in the red dress can't wrestle for shit, some of the worst wrestling iv'e ever seen from her in that match on Revolution.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That diving onto everyone spot is done so much, it has lost its effect.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Christian starting against Kenny would sense and here's why. Christian is a big signing with a big rep, but his long term future won't be in the main event. So use the freshness of his arrival for a big match with Kenny, which Kenny wins, before Christian settles into an upper midcard role. They need something for Kenny until the title vs title match. BTW have they not mentioned that tonight?


Nah Christian 65% wins and then Kenny wins back.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Man if Pac wasn't saddled with making Fenix look interesting he could've been the one challenging Darby. But alas life isn't fair


Don’t come at Death Triangle like that lol


----------



## Trophies

Damn. They killing Thunder Rosa.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I love how triggered joshi makes people


----------



## Prosper

Thunder Rosa needed that win, nice continuation of the Britt Baker feud


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> By the way, I do hate the thought of Christian’s first time on Dynamite ending with him holding the title. Very WWE bullshit, but it is to be expected that he’d be involved with Omega in some way or another. He and Edge love Kenny. They totally fan-girled him after one of the Okada matches when he was on their podcast.
> 
> Probabl my thinking it’s a way to get eyes on the great stuff Kenny is doing. If Edge had signed, he’d be over here doing the job to Omega.
> 
> Goddamn Hunter and Vince just need to open their own forbidden door and give us Omega vs Reigns. I don’t watch WWE, but I pay attention via social media enough to know this all feels like the two are on a collision course that will never happen. Hah
> 
> @RapShepard


Kenny vs Omega could be a great match for the King of Pro Wrestling. But alas Vince would never take the risk


----------



## Randy Lahey

I love Britt Baker. She's got the look, mic skills, charisma, character. Tony needs to tighten up the women's division, and just go with Britt, Rebel, Tay Conte, Penelope Ford, Thunder Rosa, and Anna Jay when she gets back. Cut all the Japenese girls that can't talk


----------



## Danielallen1410

RapShepard said:


> Not enough to learn the hoe's name lol


Just didn’t want to attempt to spell it.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Don’t come at Death Triangle like that lol


2 of the 3 are gold, it's just the one lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> Kenny vs Omega could be a great match for the King of Pro Wrestling. But alas Vince would never take the risk


I would love to see that match

The entire universe would explode if you had both of them do a V-trigger at the same time.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Maki has more character than like the entire women's roster minus Britt. She's already over.


2 females with a character in AEW. That's 2 more than the females on the entire Raw roster. Unless we're counting Alexa Bliss as part of the Raw women's division than 1 more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAMCRO said:


> Omega and Tony Khan need to realize no one in the US gives a fuck about these unknown Japanese women, get them the fuck off tv.


*Itoh is already more popular than more than half the roster.*


----------



## 3venflow

So that's what Butcher and Blade will do after Eddie.


----------



## Prosper

Christian is not winning the title people, having him main event with Kenny on a random Dynamite is 100% fine


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> Kenny vs Omega could be a great match for the King of Pro Wrestling. But alas Vince would never take the risk












vs


----------



## Ham and Egger

So are they going promote their Elevation show or was that the only mention its getting tonight? 🤔


----------



## Victor Chaos

Bunny looking hot as usual.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

SAMCRO said:


> Why? honestly why? they can't cut promos, they all weigh 90lbs, they all dress like fucking princesses and genies, i don't get how anyone enjoys them.


They can cut promos, usually subbed or in engrish like Io, and you seem to only know one type of persona. Havent you ever seen Aja Kong?


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I would love to see that match
> 
> The entire universe would explode if you had both of them do a V-trigger at the same time.


V-Trigger counter a spear somehow counter the OWA into a guillotine.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> Nah Christian 65% wins and then Kenny wins back.


Only way Christian will pin Kenny is in a build up tag. Kenny ain't losing for a long time during this god push.


----------



## kyledriver

That kenny - kingston segment was pretty hilarious 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

SAMCRO said:


> Why? honestly why? they can't cut promos, they all weigh 90lbs, they all dress like fucking princesses and genies, i don't get how anyone enjoys them. And that Japanese girl in the red dress can't wrestle for shit, some of the worst wrestling iv'e ever seen from her in that match on Revolution.


Nah they aren't all the same. To be fair I'm a fan of Riho and Shida. I'm not familiar with Maki Itoh but she's kinda funny. I laughed at her singing while everyone was wrestling. I guess I like them because they show personality. Also they can usually wrestle. Usually.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boldgerg said:


> vs


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> 2 of the 3 are gold, it's just the one lol


😂 don’t come at Fenix like that


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Christian is not winning the title people, having him main event with Kenny on a random Dynamite is 100% fine


It might happen, Tony does love Christian, Called him a huge signing. Transitional reign coming up


----------



## Geeee

I'm really enjoying this episode TBH. It's flying by.

Kenny Omega has a title vs title match in Impact in April, so he's not losing the belt to Christian. Gonna beat him in a good match, so I don't see the problem


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Darby should win quick


----------



## SAMCRO

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Itoh is already more popular than more than half the roster.*


Yeah a tiny unknown Japanese girl that can't wrestle at all and has a goofy gimmick, thats says alot about the current day fanbase.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Only way Christian will pin Kenny is in a build up tag. Kenny ain't losing for a long time during this god push.


Never say never, especially with some shenanigans


----------



## Dr. Middy

Prosper said:


> Christian is not winning the title people, having him main event with Kenny on a random Dynamite is 100% fine


It shouldn't be on a random Dynamite if you pushed Christian as this big time signing while Omega is your big top heel champion. It should be built to if you want to do that match.

And it wouldn't make sense to give Christian a big loss so soon right as he comes into the company either. 

If this is a tease for something long down the road, fine, but they shouldn't go to this as a match anytime soon.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> It might happen, Tony does love Christian, Called him a huge signing. Transitional reign coming up


The meltdown over that would be a lot of fun to watch. Will need to stock up on popcorn.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> They can cut promos, usually subbed or in engrish like Io, and you seem to only know one type of persona. Havent you ever seen Aja Kong?


Yeah idk why he says they are all the same. That only comes from someone who hasn't seen enough joshi wrestling


----------



## RapShepard

Butcher and Blade are getting passed around like some jobber whores, they'll go with any scumbag


----------



## $Dolladrew$

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> They can cut promos, usually subbed or in engrish like Io, and you seem to only know one type of persona. Havent you ever seen Aja Kong?


Yeah that fat old chick who could barely pick herself up off the mat lol


----------



## 3venflow

Oh shit , Inner Circle is ending the show. They MUST be doing the takeover for the cliffhanger finish.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Never say never, especially with some shenanigans


Impact probably already has a special effects guy (likely another friend of QT) working on it.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> It might happen, Tony does love Christian, Called him a huge signing. Transitional reign coming up


No way not with Kenny getting ready to start the belt collector story, the fan base would rip Tony apart


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Oh shit , Inner Circle is ending the show. They MUST be doing the takeover for the cliffhanger finish.


My thought


----------



## Prosper

MY BOY DARBY!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> vs


Well Omega could definitely explode that Kenny lol


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah a tiny unknown Japanese girl that can't wrestle at all and has a goofy gimmick, thats says alot about the current day fanbase.


Its women's mate, its gonna be even more niche than regular wrestling and joshi usually dominates that niche because of AJW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> Butcher and Blade are getting passed around like some jobber whores, they'll go with any scumbag


Considering they were originally brought in as mercenaries it makes sense for them to go where the money is.(long term storytelling bro🤣)


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> don’t come at Fenix like that


He's just aggravating, he just needs a character is all


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

NXT also hoards western women


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yeah idk why he says they are all the same. That only comes from someone who hasn't seen enough joshi wrestling


Bro from most of the ones i've seen on AEW thats what they'v been, i'm sure theres all kinds of different Japanese women wrestlers out there, but the one i've seen on AEW have all looked like small children dressed in princess costumes.


----------



## Prosper

Jericho getting killed and Sammy making his comeback will main event if this is happening now This match should be great.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> He's just aggravating, he just needs a character is all


A guardrail killed his father and he is out for revenge.


----------



## Adapting

Bruh just give this title to PAC already


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah that fat old chick who could barely pick herself up off the mat lol


*90*'*s *Aja lol


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> The meltdown over that would be a lot of fun to watch. Will need to stock up on popcorn.


I don't see much meltdown as folk do love Christian, maybe from Kenny super fans. And of course WWE only fans will mock it. But I think a Christian win would work as fans would think "see Tony knows Christian's worth"



Prosper said:


> No way not with Kenny getting ready to start the belt collector story, the fan base would rip Tony apart


above and I think if it's transitional and goes back to Kenny folk will be fine.


----------



## rbl85

SAMCRO said:


> Bro from most of the ones i've seen on AEW thats what they'v been, i'm sure theres all kinds of different Japanese women wrestlers out there, but the one i've seen on AEW have all looked like small children dressed in princess costumes.


Shida look like a small children ?


----------



## SAMCRO

What does this company see in Scorpio Sky? cause i don't see shit, bland generic wrestler is all i see.


----------



## SAMCRO

rbl85 said:


> Shida look like a small children ?


I dunno shes never on the show so i can't say.


----------



## 3venflow

Has Dynamite ever finished with a non-match related segment before? Their ethos is usually to start and end with wrestling, so I'm hoping for something big.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Two Sheds said:


> A guardrail killed his father and he is out for revenge.


His merch should be a silhouette of him sitting on the guardrail with a body on the floor lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

As much of a daredevil Allin is, he's a damn good wrestler.


----------



## rbl85

I've never paid attention to the mark on Sjy head and back


----------



## Prosper

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> It shouldn't be on a random Dynamite if you pushed Christian as this big time signing while Omega is your big top heel champion. It should be built to if you want to do that match.
> 
> And it wouldn't make sense to give Christian a big loss so soon right as he comes into the company either.
> 
> If this is a tease for something long down the road, fine, but they shouldn't go to this as a match anytime soon.


Yeah I’d think he main events with Kenny for a title shot some time after DONIII. Christian does need to win a AEW feud first.


----------



## Boxingfan

I'm so happy the Inner Circle thing is the Main Event. I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> A guardrail killed his father and he is out for revenge.


Clearly man is going to fuck himself one day and we all sadly see it coming


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

SAMCRO said:


> Bro from most of the ones i've seen on AEW thats what they'v been, i'm sure theres all kinds of different Japanese women wrestlers out there, but the one i've seen on AEW have all looked like small children dressed in princess costumes.


Like I said I like their personalities. They tend to be more flamboyant then the western women. That's not to say I like them more then the other. But that's the appeal for me. They have charisma and they can wrestle. Idc about the stuff you are talking about.


----------



## rbl85

SAMCRO said:


> I dunno shes never on the show so i can't say.


Bad faith


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ham and Egger said:


> As much of a daredevil Allin is, he's a damn good wrestler.


And producer. I wonder if he does work behind the scenes for others.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> What does this company see in Scorpio Sky? cause i don't see shit, bland generic wrestler is all i see.


The EVP are his friends


----------



## Ham and Egger

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And producer. I wonder if he does work behind the scenes for others.


You're right, his videos are top notch stuff. Dude is hella talented.


----------



## Prosper

It’s so weird seeing Darby in a technical wrestling match lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

SAMCRO said:


> I dunno shes never on the show so i can't say.


I'll agree with you on this lol

Shida is the only credible looking athlete to come from Japan that's female in AEW.Riho won me over because she can fucking go but she is kinda an example in this case as well being that they have no real character other then being anime, and dressing in cosplay.

Emi sakura I think is the chick in the tourney that was dressed like an empress, her initial gimmick in AEW was fucking Freddie mercury cosplay lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Butcher and Blade are getting passed around like some jobber whores, they'll go with any scumbag


That is sorta their original character basis in a way. The non-centric movie heavies who have interesting looks but no background. 

Here's how Andy explained it on a podcast with Miro - 
​_“It was crazy because, I always envision first before I do, just to see if it all makes sense. And I came up with this weird character, these two weird characters, based on ‘90s movies ‘specialty thugs.’ This is not like the main heel, but the guy you have to beat to get to the heel, you know what I mean? So, when the local guys can’t get it done, they have to call the ‘weird dudes from Milwaukee’, and then they come. And they have weird characteristics that are never explained, like a monocle and a weird mask, and they’re just hitmen for hire. That literally is it. _​​_“It’s so funny because people ask me, ‘What’s your character?’ and I’m like, ‘Watch any ‘90s action movie. A character like me will show up.’ And that’s the whole thing. There’s no alternate—I just told it to Jesse because he’s such a ‘90s movie buff and I’m a ‘90s movie buff, I was like, ‘Let’s just be weird dudes that never get anything explained. We’re going to call ourselves ‘The Butcher and The Blade.’ You’re going to always refer to me as ‘Butch’ and I’m going to always refer to you as ‘Blade.’ And that’s it.”_​​_Williams explained that he wasn’t sure how it would go over with his partner, but noted that it came at the right time and closed by saying it all worked out in the end. “I think at the time he was just so down on wrestling and trying to get it back that he was like, ‘Sure man, I’ll take that ride with you.’ And here we are. It’s been pretty cool.”_​


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> The EVP are his friends


It's not like he's getting pushed to the moon.


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'll agree with you on this lol
> 
> Shida is the only credible looking athlete to come from Japan that's female in AEW.Riho won me over because she can fucking go but she is kinda an example in this case as well being that they have no real character other then being anime, and dressing in cosplay.
> 
> Emi sakura I think is the chick in the tourney that was dressed like an empress, her initial gimmick in AEW was fucking Freddie mercury cosplay lol.


I wish Shida has a character...or a story...or a something.


----------



## Shock Street

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That is sorta their original character basis in a way. The non-centric movie heavies who have interesting looks but no background.
> 
> Here's how Andy explained it on a podcast with Miro -
> ​_“It was crazy because, I always envision first before I do, just to see if it all makes sense. And I came up with this weird character, these two weird characters, based on ‘90s movies ‘specialty thugs.’ This is not like the main heel, but the guy you have to beat to get to the heel, you know what I mean? So, when the local guys can’t get it done, they have to call the ‘weird dudes from Milwaukee’, and then they come. And they have weird characteristics that are never explained, like a monocle and a weird mask, and they’re just hitmen for hire. That literally is it. _​​_“It’s so funny because people ask me, ‘What’s your character?’ and I’m like, ‘Watch any ‘90s action movie. A character like me will show up.’ And that’s the whole thing. There’s no alternate—I just told it to Jesse because he’s such a ‘90s movie buff and I’m a ‘90s movie buff, I was like, ‘Let’s just be weird dudes that never get anything explained. We’re going to call ourselves ‘The Butcher and The Blade.’ You’re going to always refer to me as ‘Butch’ and I’m going to always refer to you as ‘Blade.’ And that’s it.”_​​_Williams explained that he wasn’t sure how it would go over with his partner, but noted that it came at the right time and closed by saying it all worked out in the end. “I think at the time he was just so down on wrestling and trying to get it back that he was like, ‘Sure man, I’ll take that ride with you.’ And here we are. It’s been pretty cool.”_​


Well fuck I love that. That makes complete sense to me.


----------



## 3venflow

I always welcome some mat wrestling in AEW since there's always been so much breakneck pace stuff. There's been more matches with psychology lately.


----------



## Chan Hung

Long fucking match.


----------



## Geeee

I think it's weird to point out that Bret Hart had a trademark move where he got fucked up


----------



## SAMCRO

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'll agree with you on this lol
> 
> Shida is the only credible looking athlete to come from Japan that's female in AEW.Riho won me over because she can fucking go but she is kinda an example in this case as well being that they have no real character other then being anime, and dressing in cosplay.
> 
> Emi sakura I think is the chick in the tourney that was dressed like an empress, her initial gimmick in AEW was fucking Freddie mercury cosplay lol.


Yeah which is why its ridiculous shes never on the show while all these tiny unknown Japanese cosplayers are every week, while the champion is always absent and never given anything to do.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Long fucking match.


Don't feel as long than the women tag match


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That is sorta their original character basis in a way. The non-centric movie heavies who have interesting looks but no background.
> 
> Here's how Andy explained it on a podcast with Miro -
> ​_“It was crazy because, I always envision first before I do, just to see if it all makes sense. And I came up with this weird character, these two weird characters, based on ‘90s movies ‘specialty thugs.’ This is not like the main heel, but the guy you have to beat to get to the heel, you know what I mean? So, when the local guys can’t get it done, they have to call the ‘weird dudes from Milwaukee’, and then they come. And they have weird characteristics that are never explained, like a monocle and a weird mask, and they’re just hitmen for hire. That literally is it. _​​_“It’s so funny because people ask me, ‘What’s your character?’ and I’m like, ‘Watch any ‘90s action movie. A character like me will show up.’ And that’s the whole thing. There’s no alternate—I just told it to Jesse because he’s such a ‘90s movie buff and I’m a ‘90s movie buff, I was like, ‘Let’s just be weird dudes that never get anything explained. We’re going to call ourselves ‘The Butcher and The Blade.’ You’re going to always refer to me as ‘Butch’ and I’m going to always refer to you as ‘Blade.’ And that’s it.”_​​_Williams explained that he wasn’t sure how it would go over with his partner, but noted that it came at the right time and closed by saying it all worked out in the end. “I think at the time he was just so down on wrestling and trying to get it back that he was like, ‘Sure man, I’ll take that ride with you.’ And here we are. It’s been pretty cool.”_​


I mean it's not a bad idea in theory, I loved the APA. It's just idk they feel more like Stevie Richards type flunkies than badass mercenaries.


----------



## Chan Hung

They need to really build up some true heels. Archer is competing against Big Show i guess in heel/face turns now.


----------



## rbl85

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah which is why its ridiculous shes never on the show *while all these tiny unknown Japanese cosplayers are every week, while the champion* is always absent and never given anything to do.


Since the start of the pandemic she was the only japanese appearing


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's not like he's getting pushed to the moon.


No, but still he's fucking boring lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Darby sells so well


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> Well fuck I love that. That makes complete sense to me.


"Let’s just be weird dudes that never get anything explained" - AEW's new slogan.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's not like he's getting pushed to the moon.


I mean no, but he's constantly presented as some hidden gem thats waiting to break out, this is the 2nd TNT title match he's gotten without really deserving it tbh.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is a good, competitive match, which is should be since Sky won that ladder match.


----------



## Prosper

JR can’t mention Benoit so he calls it the 3 amigos 😂


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Ngl for high profile jobs I like Janela. I hate him so much its fun to watch him get destroyed


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is going to a draw.


----------



## 3venflow

Really good match, just hope Darby retains.


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> JR can’t mention Benoit so he calls it the 3 amigos 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good. Something new with the dive outside.


----------



## ProjectGargano

That counter was savage


----------



## Chan Hung

has the inner circle deal happend? im guessing they turn on jericho tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> I think it's weird to point out that Bret Hart had a trademark move where he got fucked up


I mean there's the Flair Flop or the turnbuckle spot he'd use to do.


----------



## Geeee

I'm bored of seven nation army. Gunn needs new material or swap him out


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Ok that was 2 really fucking awesome counters in 1 match


----------



## Prosper

Damn this is way better than Sky vs Cody


----------



## The True Believer

Great episode of Dynamite. I wouldn’t complain if we got shows this good or better every week.


----------



## tower_

Protecting Scorpio Sky lol


----------



## One Shed

Great match!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good match


----------



## SAMCRO

Can Scorpio Sky stop getting TNT title matches now? This is his 2nd one while guys like MJF, Hangman etc aint ever had a shot at it.


----------



## 3venflow

That was excellent, can't find any fault with that match.


----------



## RapShepard

Boo, Darby shouldn't be eeking out wins over Scorpio fucking Sky


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was really good stuff, good counters, and that is the best Sky has looked I think ever. Kept Sky looking good in defeat too, and Darby is still champ.

...Oh a heel turn?


----------



## Trophies

Heel turn!


----------



## Whoanma

Quelle surprise.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Best match I have seen of Scorpio


----------



## Prosper

Whoa heel turn!


----------



## 3venflow

Sky needed that so much, he's vanilla af as a babyface but better as an angry heel.


----------



## RapShepard

So Scorpio is stealing Spears gimmick of being a bland boring heel


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The True Believer said:


> Great episode of Dynamite. I wouldn’t complain if we got shows this good or better every week.


It' been very storyline/character-heavy, and it's made things 1,000% better than the typical boring match after match crap.


----------



## Prosper

Maybe that was the change Sky needed good shit


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a hell of a match between both guys. Sky's gone full heel!


----------



## MoxAsylum

Scorpio Sky is so trash


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Sky really improved... huh


----------



## Boxingfan

Can we be done with the goof brothers?


----------



## One Shed

oh yay Marko in a match again next week


----------



## Trophies

Rosa vs Britt next week...let's go.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week looks AWESOME. Bear Country on Dynamite!


----------



## Chan Hung

Predictions:

Jericho gets ass kicked and Sammy G comes out at the end.Anyoneelse?


----------



## somerandomfan

What's this? Scorpio Sky doing something other than being generic smiling babyface?

If Daniels has finally taught him how to talk I'd be down, working with Daniels did wonders for Kazarian and Styles in terms of building up mic skills, hope he's been teaching Scorpio.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Boxingfan said:


> Can we be done with the goof brothers?


Its likely they are contractually obligated


----------



## RapShepard

This is an awful follow up for Darby


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tony’s infatuation with tag matches needs to end.

Britt in the main event next week


----------



## Prosper

Next week is gonna be fire holy shit 

Unsanctioned women’s main event!!! My girl Rosa main eventing I’m so proud


----------



## Dr. Middy

Okay if you're gonna main event with the women, Rosa/Britt is probably your best choice right now so good idea. Should be great.


----------



## Geeee

Cool. Is that the first hardcore women's match in AEW?

Also, if Britt and Thunder Rosa are the top two women, which I kinda think they are, why doesn't one of them have the belt?


----------



## Ham and Egger

That is a stacked card for next weeks show. Dynamite is the best pro wrestling show going today!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Geeee said:


> Cool. Is that the first hardcore women's match


In the US


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Time for Judas next, an appropriate song for what will probably happen.


----------



## One Shed

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony’s infatuation with tag matches needs to end.
> 
> Britt in the main event next week


It is the 6, 8, 10, 12 cluster matches that I REALLY hate.


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> What's this? Scorpio Sky doing something other than being generic smiling babyface?
> 
> If Daniels has finally taught him how to talk I'd be down, working with Daniels did wonders for Kazarian and Styles in terms of building up mic skills, hope he's been teaching Scorpio.


He's been with Daniels for years though, he just can't cut promos it be like that


----------



## ProjectGargano

Next week looks amazing


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Tonight’s show and next weeks show will make 9 good-great Dynamites in a row 

Can’t wait for next week, looking forward to Bear Country too


----------



## RapShepard

Britt needs to win that match


----------



## Mike E

Man Sky and Darby had an amazing match. The heel turn over the last couple shows has been really good, Sky needed it.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> I mean it's not a bad idea in theory, I loved the APA. It's just idk they feel more like Stevie Richards type flunkies than badass mercenaries.


I think that is part of their vision. Not to be the final boss, but the guys above the red shirts/putties who still get vanquished at the end of the episode. Andy came into wrestling late, and Blade was long struggling who never broke through and both were just happy to be support guys. I think they will fit in well with Hardy and any eventual Broken Universe stuff that he might go back to when fans are back. Came in as merc's paid by MJF to attack Cody, then ended up with Kingston's back-up muscle for a stretch, now move on to Hardy - always with little explanation, weirdo muscle for hire.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Hope Cargill gets more than squashes


----------



## Whoanma

Don’t mix the themes. Sigh....


----------



## Prosper

Way to break kayfabe Shiavone Jesus


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh OK, so Wardlow isn't even there at all now? Wonderful.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think that is part of their vision. Not to be the final boss, but the guys above the red shirts/putties who still get vanquished at the end of the episode. Andy came into wrestling late, and Blade was long struggling who never broke through and both were just happy to be support guys. I think they will fit in well with Hardy and any eventual Broken Universe stuff that he might go back to when fans are back. Came in as merc's paid by MJF to attack Cody, then ended up with Kingston's back-up muscle for a stretch, now move on to Hardy - always with little explanation, weirdo muscle for hire.


That's a positive outlook on it. I guess it's just the pairings are hard to get into, I now get that's the point but still


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Tonight’s show and next weeks show will make 9 good-great Dynamites in a row
> 
> Can’t wait for next week, looking forward to Bear Country too


If a show is half good and half bleh, it is just schizophrenic, not great or building any amount of momentum.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

LOL so Shida was not on Dynamite this week and probably won't be on next week . Please take the title off her


----------



## Geeee

What's Tony going on about? Is Scorpio gonna join Inner Circle? Doesn't seem to fit IMO


----------



## Mr316

God they’re all cringe ringside signing Jericho’s song.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> He's been with Daniels for years though, he just can't cut promos it be like that


If they're going to try to push him I can at least try to hope, but you're right, he hasn't improved that much since he was put with them in ROH and I was thinking "Who the hell is this guy?"
(Maybe a bit in ring, I enjoyed that match, but still not much in the character department)


----------



## One Shed

That fake audio was even worse then when WWE does it haha


----------



## ProjectGargano

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> LOL so Shida was not on Dynamite this week and probably won't be on next week . Please take the title off her


She was tonight lol


----------



## bdon

I’ve loved most of the show.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How the fuck are these people not tired of singing that song? I'm already over it.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> If a show is half good and half bleh, it is just schizophrenic, not great or building any amount of momentum.


Lol the past 8 shows have been more like 90% good and 10% bad 2021 has been fire


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> If they're going to try to push him I can at least try to hope, but you're right, he hasn't improved that much since he was put with them in ROH and I was thinking "Who the hell is this guy?"


Some people sadly just don't have it, not a bad wrestler. But he's the type of guy that needs a manager not say Archer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

ProjectGargano said:


> She was tonight lol


Oh wow I must have missed it. I guess I was watching NXT when she appeared


----------



## MrMeeseeks

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> LOL so Shida was not on Dynamite this week and probably won't be on next week . Please take the title off her


Tf are you talking about she was literally in a match tonight


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> LOL so Shida was not on Dynamite this week and probably won't be on next week . Please take the title off her


She was on the three vs. three.


----------



## Boxingfan

Sammy!


----------



## Mr316

Sammy is a freaking star.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sammy G vs MJF please make this happen at least AEW


----------



## Klitschko

RapShepard said:


> Boo, Darby shouldn't be eeking out wins over Scorpio fucking Sky


Why not? He's twice as good as Sky.


----------



## Prosper

SAMMY!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

MrMeeseeks said:


> Tf are you talking about she was literally in a match tonight





Whoanma said:


> She was on the three vs. three.


No wonder. I didn't see the match


----------



## Ham and Egger

As much as I like Sammy he needs to get geeked out for not doing as told with Impact wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Lol the past 8 shows have been more like 90% good and 10% bad 2021 has been fire


No. Last week was half great half bleh. A lot of tonight has been dumb. Unless you are excited for more Miro and Trashidy/Chuck.


----------



## RiverFenix

Thea Trinidad should be put with Scorpio Sky. She was great with Andrade Cien Almas in NXT as his business manager and mouthpiece.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> Some people sadly just don't have it, not a bad wrestler. But he's the type of guy that needs a manager not say Archer


Yeah you've got me there, even as a team he worked since he's fine in ring, but if Daniels and Kazarian are close to calling it careers yeah maybe they should look for a manager for Scorpio Sky.


----------



## Prosper

This segment is gonna go pretty long 10 min left


----------



## RiverFenix

Thunder Rosa likely heading back to NWA for the time being - so write her off with the match next week?


----------



## Geeee

The vlog is canon


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

SWERVE!


----------



## RiverFenix

somerandomfan said:


> Yeah you've got me there, even as a team he worked since he's fine in ring, but if Daniels and Kazarian are close to calling it careers yeah maybe they should look for a manager for Scorpio Sky.


Kaz is only 43yrs old.


----------



## One Shed

Well bleh


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Swerve


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is MJF gonna get a beating? 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Whoanma

No more Judas mixed with that shite. All is good, all is forgiven.


----------



## MoxAsylum

What a lackluster ending to this storyline


----------



## MrMeeseeks

OH SHIT


----------



## 3venflow

OH MY GOD


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit


----------



## RiverFenix

They'll still turn on Jericho. Too much time left.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Oh nice, that's cool.

MJF leading those guys is a great idea.


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Why are they still trying ot make Shawn Spears a thing?


----------



## Boxingfan

Mjf is the fourth horseman!


----------



## MoxAsylum

Spears is terrible


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This was a pleasant surprise.*


----------



## Prosper

Damn well here is your Blood and Guts match


----------



## One Shed

Spears still looks like an idiot though.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

This whole angle would of been awesome but they put Shawn Spears in. He's such a jobber.


----------



## Trophies

Wardlow got that special conditioner for this moment.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol Tully


----------



## tower_

I dont think MJF can carry 5 guys with no charisma


----------



## Randy Lahey

I feel like MJF is too good and interesting as a single guy to be stuck in a stable.

Just not feeling stable style wrestling when the individual talent is better on its own


----------



## somerandomfan

I'm on the fence on this, I'm not sure if I like where this is going or if this is an odd matchup and we don't need to try to push Shawn Spears again.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Wardlow looks like a million bucks.


----------



## Prosper

MJF is a damn snake this is great character work


----------



## Boldgerg

Wardlow finally gonna start to break out.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Tully still has that heel heat gift


----------



## Dr. Middy

MJF being the leader definitely helps Spears and FTR. Wardlow was already great, but I can see him being the one later on who turns.


----------



## rbl85

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> MJF being the leader definitely helps Spears and FTR. Wardlow was already great, but I can see him being the one later on who turns.


Spears will be perfect to be beat down when it's needed


----------



## Trophies

Jericho thrown into pillows. Damn.


----------



## SAMCRO

Just what AEW needs ANOTHER FACTION, cause we aint got enough of them....


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good show

Fenix match decent
Omega was hilarious
Darby match good
Swerve at the end


----------



## Prosper

This is a lot better than just reforming the Horsemen for sure


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> Jericho thrown into pillows. Damn.


Those pillows have families damn it!


----------



## Mr316

Great great ending. Come on AEW. Now more of this and less boring stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

Spears is fine as the 4th. Remember Max screaming at Spears when Spears attacked Cody way back. And then they'd hang out in the crowd later on when both were heels. There is some character history there. FTR probably wanted him in the faction as well. He's Barry Windham.


----------



## The XL 2

This show was mostly awful but that last segment was pretty good. Interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Dr. Middy

rbl85 said:


> Spears will be perfect to be beat down when it's needed


I don't think anybody would care if he turned babyface, where Warlow is the clear future star here outside of MJF.


----------



## Whoanma

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## rbl85

Well i understand why this was the main event


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> No. Last week was half great half bleh. A lot of tonight has been dumb. Unless you are excited for more Miro and Trashidy/Chuck.


That’s all you took out of everything that happened tonight 😂


----------



## rbl85

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I don't think anybody would care if he turned babyface, where Warlow is the clear future star here outside of MJF.


There is always 1 heel who get beatdown by the faces


----------



## 3venflow

Don't think anyone called that swerve. So Inner Circle stay together but turn face and MJF is now AEW's number two heel behind Kenny. This will definitely lead to Blood and Guts you'd think.


----------



## Whoanma

Too many factions.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wardlow finally getting some good attention.


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> That’s all you took out of everything that happened tonight 😂


usually when people dont like something they stay stuck on it and evrything does not exist


----------



## One Shed

Cody not being the leader of this means he is going to have a match with Michael Jordan or Tom Brady right?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Prosper said:


> That’s all you took out of everything that happened tonight 😂


Of course it is its the only way he can shit on the product


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Don't think anyone called that swerve. So Inner Circle stay together but turn face and MJF is now AEW's number two heel behind Kenny. This will definitely lead to Blood and Guts you'd think.


Indeed. This is your Blood & Guts match i'm pretty sure. I was surprised IC still is together, thought it would split up. I guess IC is now a face group.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Very good episode


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Easily the best Dynamite of 2021, and one of the best shows they've ever done. This is how you produce an interesting wrestling show. Characters. Storylines. Plot twists. With 2-3 solid matches thrown in.


----------



## RapShepard

I guess y'all got your shitty Horseman


----------



## rbl85

WrestleFAQ said:


> Easily the best Dynamite of 2021, and one of the best shows they've ever done. This is how you produce an interesting wrestling show. Characters. Storylines. Plot twists. With 2-3 solid matches thrown in.


Would have been close to perfect without the TNT botch


----------



## 3venflow

"Maybe the lone wolf needs to join a Wolfpack." 

- MJF on Dynamite, Sept. 16 2020

This group suits MJF a lot more than IC, as it's just a bunch of horrible bastards together. 😂


----------



## Mister Sinister

I just got in and started the show. Did I not tell everyone how this show would start with a Bucks match instead of covering the world title match, Omega's Impact title match or Christian. They do this anytime they know the opening quarter will be strongest. Fenix is awesome, but this is not what you do when the audience is turning to you for the fallout and setup for the next story.


----------



## One Shed

Imagine if they had kept the IC as a badass group and not spent half of 2020 jacking off with the janitor


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> I guess y'all got your shitty Horseman


With all do respect fuck you sir 🤣

Seriously though this is better then just a horseman rehash atleast it's a full faction not a full blown knock off.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

NOT a very good show tonight. Interesting main event angle but Shawn Spears ruins it for me. I guess being Cody's friend counts for a lot in AEW.


----------



## Prosper

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow finally gonna start to break out.


You were literally just made a thread about this lol ask and you shall recieve


----------



## RainmakerV2

That ending was better than anything on Revolution.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> With all do respect fuck you sir
> 
> Seriously though this is better then just a horseman rehash atleast it's a full faction not a full blown knock off.


It has good pieces with MJF, Wardlow, and FTR. Tully and Spears aren't needed though.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Another great show I loved everything outside the goddamn highschool basketball championship that shared the arena for a FULL MATCH lol.

The flow of dynamite is much better,all the added interviews and tidbits is what's been missing. We are also getting more and more storylines starting up so things are looking good. 

Next week looks great too.


----------



## Geeee

Very fun night of wrestling. Excited to see Wardlow looking like he's actually gonna start having matches


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tony Khan is the best booker going today! Prove me wrong! I SAID WHAT I SAID. 😤


----------



## Prosper

Tonight show was incredible and next week will be even better I can't wait for Thunder Rosa to once again show everyone what a prodigy she is

Moxley and Kingston tag teaming too? Its like Tony really does read WF



Ham and Egger said:


> Tony Khan is the best booker going today! Prove me wrong! I SAID WHAT I SAID. 😤


Easily


----------



## famicommander

RapShepard said:


> I guess y'all got your shitty Horseman


TNA's Horsemen ripoff was way better.

Ric Flair managing AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian, James Storm, Bobby Roode, Nigel McGuinness, Christopher Daniels, Doug Williams, and Matt Morgan? Give me that all day over MJF and 1200 pounds of dead weight.


----------



## Shock Street

Four Horsemen is taken. They should be the Pony Boys


----------



## RainmakerV2

The 5 Horsemen? Im cool with that.


----------



## Mr316

Shit actually happening. Not a very complicated concept. Good episode.


----------



## RapShepard

famicommander said:


> TNA's Horsemen ripoff was way better.
> 
> Ric Flair managing AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian, James Storm, Bobby Roode, Nigel McGuinness, Christopher Daniels, Doug Williams, and Matt Morgan? Give me that all day over MJF and 1200 pounds of dead weight.


Nah that was shitty too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah which is why its ridiculous shes never on the show while all these tiny unknown Japanese cosplayers are every week, while the champion is always absent and never given anything to do.


Its cuz shes already cleared the entire division lol she needs to drop the belt to a real star like britt Baker.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Chan Hung said:


> has the inner circle deal happend? im guessing they turn on jericho tonight


Nope the ol double double cross lol


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Its cuz shes already cleared the entire division lol she needs to drop the belt to a real star like britt Baker.


SAMCRO show that he apparently didn't watch the show to often because Shida was the only japanese wrestler in the US for AEW since the start of the pandemic and untila few week ago


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> Nah that was shitty too.


That list from TNA is much worse imo


----------



## taker1986

Wow, what a way to bounce back after Revolution. That was a great show. Great matches, new feuds set up and a big twist at the end. Great stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

Havent watched Dynamite yet. Will probably save it for tomorrow. But very interesting ending. Kind of weird that MJF spent all those months gaining the IC’s trust only to do this. Seems kind of off but from the clip I saw, damn that’s a hot ending.


----------



## Geeee

I don't see how it's Horsemen-like. MJF has a very different vibe than Flair. MJF's gonna be an asshole to his own guys too LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger

famicommander said:


> TNA's Horsemen ripoff was way better.
> 
> Ric Flair managing AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian, James Storm, Bobby Roode, Nigel McGuinness, Christopher Daniels, Doug Williams, and Matt Morgan? Give me that all day over MJF and 1200 pounds of dead weight.


That faction was goofy as hell and they had to be led by the nose by Ric Flair. The only time that group was entertaining was the skits where Ric Flair would drink off a bottle of smirnoff in front of the boys.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I liked the show as a whole. 

- Fenix/Matt was a great match, a bit indyriffic, but fun and I love watching Fenix get a big win in a longer match

- Moxley and Kingston were hilarious in their promo and they did their damnest to explain the situation. The ACME and Impact jokes made me laugh. Good stuff there as well.

- Nobody wants to see Miro/Kip and Chuck/OC continue. Just have Miro squash them and move on please.

- Cody needs a squash match apparently to feed his own ego for his entrance I guess? I don't know how interested I am in Cody/Penta as a match, but I am curious to see how Penta fairs on his own.

- Sting and the Lance Archer interruption was just bizarre. No idea where that goes and it was just confusing.

- Poor Ethan Page. He looked good, but nobody could focus on the guy because of terrible audio botches. Dude should be rightly pissed.

- Hangman leads Dark Order now. It's cute, we'll see how it goes. 

- I really loved Callis and Omega's promo, but they lost me a little bit with the countdown stuff and went a little far into the joke. But having Mox and Kingston feud with Good Brothers sounds fun. Christian meanwhile seems to be lined up with Omega, and while the match could be great, this is NOT something I would instantly go to as a program. Neither guy should lose here, and you shouldn't be shoving 47 year olds into the title picture on their first appearance, that is TNA/WWE at their worst level stuff. If you wanna do it way down the road, fine. 

- 6 Woman tag was okay, a bit messy. Maki is already over as hell and her gimmick is great. Rosa and Britt should be real good continuing that feud.

- Matt Hardy is building a stable of his own I guess too against Dark Order. Alright I guess.

- Scorpio/Darby was great as a match. Clean, nothing overly spotfest like, good counters, and a strong showing by Sky who looked better here than anytime I've seen him yet. Him turning heel on Darby makes me think this is continuing, so I am intrigued at Sky's character work following this.

- The War Council was a home run of a segment for me. They did a swerve with Jericho and MJF, and it actually paid off with MJF now leading his own stable. They did a great beatdown, nobody expected this coming, and I can see this leading to the first "Match Beyond" Great ending. 

I give it a 7.5/10


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> Four Horsemen is taken. They should be the Pony Boys


Also taken:


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That list from TNA is much worse imo


I mean on name value its better but in what it was it was just meh and weird. Like AJ was already the face of TNA in 2010 Flair taking him under his win just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Tonight show was incredible and next week will be even better I can't wait for Thunder Rosa to once again show everyone what a prodigy she is
> 
> Moxley and Kingston tag teaming too? Its like Tony really does read WF
> 
> 
> Easily


He does and surprisingly his account is @The Wood .....


----------



## Mike E

Such a good episode tonight, lots of storyline development and some really good matches! Also next week's episode looks good on paper.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Have to say, they bounced back fairly well tonight, a few WWE lite moments, but for the majority, that episode was the strongest they’ve produced for a while.

Some nice looking angles going forward, and next weeks card has some belting matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

So today was better than the "Revolution" ppv? lol


----------



## MoxAsylum

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> This whole angle would of been awesome but they put Shawn Spears in. He's such a jobber.


Agreed can't stand him


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> So today was better than the "Revolution" ppv? lol


Yeah probably. I think Darby Allin vs Scorpio Sky might've even been a better match than any on the PPV


----------



## rbl85

We need a "69 me" t shirt now XD


----------



## Joe Gill

the new group needs 5 members to feud with inner circle in a blood n guts match.... hence why that piece of useless shit shawn spears is included


----------



## Geeee

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He does and surprisingly his account is @The Wood .....


Holy fuck! Swerve!


----------



## RiverFenix

All Ego was whining about having to share the spotlight in his debut with five others. Now he can whine about how production is trying to sabotage him or something. I'm almost sure they'll storyline it.


----------



## iamjethro

Pretty good overall. Couple of exceptions.

The explanation of Revolution WAS kinda stupid. But it was stupid in the way pro wrestling has always beens stupid. You have always had to take a logic jump here and there. I could roll with that.

The women's match. Ok, the plan was ok at best. The plot and the characterization was even fine. Yes, Maki is fine as a character. she will get attention, and I actually did laugh at the singing while it is breaking out with the others in the ring. Such an ego thing to do. The problem was the wrestling activity. The mic shots were hilariously bad. Nyla's kick to the mid section looked like women's basketball "athletes" from the 1920s. So much of it looked like girls play acting and no real skill there.

The audio...well...damning bad luck. Even though it wasn't their fault. On a night where you are trying to explain away technical glitches from your previous show, new technical glitches undermine the whole thing.


----------



## 3venflow

It felt like an old post-Wrestlemania AE show where big shit went down to freshen up the whole landscape.

I don't think MJF's group is a new Horsemen. That is just one of the red herrings we've been thrown, like MJF taking over the Inner Circle. If they wanted it to be the Horsemen, then they'd have four not five guys, and I think that difference is a deliberate way to distinguish them. It's MJF's group, not a new Horsemen. Maybe it'll share similarities, but this is MJF's ascent as top heel faction leader.

One thing I like about AEW is they aren't breaking factions up all the time. It's one of the things I've always appreciated about NJPW (although they go a _bit_ too far with factions lasting a decade, lol). Factions give purpose to guys lost in the mix (ie. Spears) and allow fans to create long-term connections without worrying about them being disbanded in a month's time.

Even in this, it's a union of two long-established sides (Tully's guys + MJF/Wardlow) to form a new super-power type group.

The Inner Circle is one of their most iconic OG groups and turning them face gives them a new lease of life against an even nastier group than they were. Jericho can play any role, but Sammy and PnP are likeable enough to be babyfaces. Sammy has actually emerged as one of the big babyfaces from this, as he was right all along. I think this is Hager's first face turn, which might make him less dull as a character since he has a goofy charm about him.

So this seems to be the landscape in AEW:


Team MJF vs. Inner Circle blood feud (Blood and Guts?)
Moxley/Kingston united against Bullet Club.
Christian interested in Omega's title - will he unite with Mox/Kingston?
Hardy Enterprise (now w/ Butcher & Blade) vs. Dark Order. Hangman still involved?
Cody vs. Penta (but will it last beyond next week?)
PAC/Rey vs. Bucks
SCU to challenge Young Bucks or PAC/Fenix with SCU's future on the line.
Scorpio Sky turns heel, but will he fly solo or join a group like Team Taz, thus prolonging their feud with Darby?
Archer vs. Sting? Segment was a little strange and vague, Archer is like the biggest tweener ever.
Britt vs. Thunder Rosa ramped up, with Nyla and Vickie seemingly united with her against Shida and Thunder.
QT Marshall turning his back on the Nightmare Family (hopefully this stays on Dark).

Unfortunately, the Miro/Kip vs. Best Friends feud will drag on another few weeks. Likely outcomes will be Best Friends winning and Miro ditching Kip after, or Best Friends winning leading to Miro vs. Cassidy as the grand finale.

As for tonight's show, besides the storyline development it had some damn good wrestling.

Fenix vs. Matt was a hot 7.5/10 opener, reminiscent of the old cruiserweight matches kicking off Nitro. It had all the flash you'd expect, but also a little more substance as they were given most of Q1 to work with. Fenix winning was the correct booking as he's a more established singles star than Matt. They should run PAC over Nick Jackson as a follow up before the Bucks inevitably retain their belts.

Cody's squash win was mainly to transition to Penta being a dick and looking like a boss. It was also correctly booked and perhaps a demonstration of what they learned from the Cody vs. Avalon farce.

Ethan Page looked _really_ good in his debut. He's improved his physique and is a big guy who can cut a promo and should be a fine addition if they give him something interesting to work with. A re-run of his EVOLVE feud with Darby would be really cool. Match went a little too long, but was solid.

Darby vs. Sky was excellent and Sky's best singles match in AEW. I like how some of the athletic guys in AEW have been slowing down a bit and working the mat this year. I wonder if comments by JR had an effect on the roster. Darby is supremely talented in that he can work the mat, fly, do hardcore... and even produce cinematic matches! And this was the most interesting Sky has been for a long time, since he worked as a vicious, limb-stretching heel instead of Ricochet's twin. 8/10 main event to an 8/10 show that had the right balance of in-ring competition and storyline advancement.

Next week with the Britt/Thunder main event, Mox/Eddie vs. Good Brothers, Cody vs. Penta and the hosses BEAR COUNTRY looks great.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Major sound issues during this Ethan Page match. I don't get the hype. They need stars. They don't need more unknowns.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Two interviews interrupted. Come the f*** on.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> It felt like an old post-Wrestlemania AE show where big shit went down to freshen up the whole landscape.
> 
> I don't think MJF's group is a new Horsemen. That is just one of the red herrings we've been thrown, like MJF taking over the Inner Circle. If they wanted it to be the Horsemen, then they'd have four not five guys, and I think that difference is a deliberate way to distinguish them. It's MJF's group, not a new Horsemen. Maybe it'll share similarities, but this is MJF's ascent as top heel faction leader.
> 
> One thing I like about AEW is they aren't breaking factions up all the time. It's one of the things I've always appreciated about NJPW (although they go a _bit_ too far with factions lasting a decade, lol). Factions give purpose to guys lost in the mix (ie. Spears) and allow fans to create long-term connections without worrying about them being disbanded in a month's time.
> 
> Even in this, it's a union of two long-established sides (Tully's guys + MJF/Wardlow) to form a new super-power type group.
> 
> The Inner Circle is one of their most iconic OG groups and turning them face gives them a new lease of life against an even nastier group than they were. Jericho can play any role, but Sammy and PnP are likeable enough to be babyfaces. Sammy has actually emerged as one of the big babyfaces from this, as he was right all along. I think this is Hager's first face turn, which might make him less dull as a character since he has a goofy charm about him.
> 
> So this seems to be the landscape in AEW:
> 
> 
> Team MJF vs. Inner Circle blood feud (Blood and Guts?)
> Moxley/Kingston united against Bullet Club.
> Christian interested in Omega's title - will he unite with Mox/Kingston?
> Hardy Enterprise (now w/ Butcher & Blade) vs. Dark Order. Hangman still involved?
> Cody vs. Penta (but will it last beyond next week?)
> PAC/Rey vs. Bucks
> SCU to challenge Young Bucks or PAC/Fenix with SCU's future on the line.
> Scorpio Sky turns heel, but will he fly solo or join a group like Team Taz, thus prolonging their feud with Darby?
> Archer vs. Sting? Segment was a little strange and vague, Archer is like the biggest tweener ever.
> Britt vs. Thunder Rosa ramped up, with Nyla and Vickie seemingly united with her against Shida and Thunder.
> QT Marshall turning his back on the Nightmare Family (hopefully this stays on Dark).
> 
> Unfortunately, the Miro/Kip vs. Best Friends feud will drag on another few weeks. Likely outcomes will be Best Friends winning and Miro ditching Kip after, or Best Friends winning leading to Miro vs. Cassidy as the grand finale.
> 
> As for tonight's show, besides the storyline development it had some damn good wrestling.
> 
> Fenix vs. Matt was a hot 7.5/10 opener, reminiscent of the old cruiserweight matches kicking off Nitro. It had all the flash you'd expect, but also a little more substance as they were given most of Q1 to work with. Fenix winning was the correct booking as he's a more established singles star than Matt. They should run PAC over Nick Jackson as a follow up before the Bucks inevitably retain their belts.
> 
> Cody's squash win was mainly to transition to Penta being a dick and looking like a boss. It was also correctly booked and perhaps a demonstration of what they learned from the Cody vs. Avalon farce.
> 
> Ethan Page looked _really_ good in his debut. He's improved his physique and is a big guy who can cut a promo and should be a fine addition if they give him something interesting to work with. A re-run of his EVOLVE feud with Darby would be really cool. Match went a little too long, but was solid.
> 
> Darby vs. Sky was excellent and Sky's best singles match in AEW. I like how some of the athletic guys in AEW have been slowing down a bit and working the mat this year. I wonder if comments by JR had an effect on the roster. Darby is supremely talented in that he can work the mat, fly, do hardcore... and even produce cinematic matches! And this was the most interesting Sky has been for a long time, since he worked as a vicious, limb-stretching heel instead of Ricochet's twin. 8/10 main event to an 8/10 show that had the right balance of in-ring competition and storyline advancement.
> 
> Next week with the Britt/Thunder main event, Mox/Eddie vs. Good Brothers, Cody vs. Penta and the hosses BEAR COUNTRY looks great.


Avalon was no farce he got a tiny little mini push now having a group of his own called PRETTY PICTURE with he and Cesar bononi and I think they are recruiting Ryan nemeth as they had a 6 man tag last DARK and won via nemeth getting the pin.


PPA ALL DAY !!!(His entrance with Cesar pulling him out on a heart shaped dolly cracks me up man.


----------



## Erik.

Not many things cooler than a luchadore in a suit. 

Hope PENTA puts Cody down next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369832229443141632


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody has not really been in much of a meaningful angle, i dont count the Shaq one, although for ratings purpose i guess it was not bad for them, not great but okay.


----------



## Chan Hung

That Dork Order member who was left behind, you think this will lead him to turn on his group?


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> We need a "69 me" t shirt now XD


That with the image of Don and Omega 69 each other and it needs to be sent to Jim Cornette asap.


----------



## Prosper

Dynamite Review:

Tonight's show was incredibly entertaining. Definitely one of the funniest and most fun shows they have put on. Was full of the right kind of comedy, great wrestling, twists, turns, swerves, and great promos.

-Matt Jackson vs Ray Fenix was a fast-paced, incredible match. Loved the Double Destroyer and the reversal into the powerbomb from Matt Jackson. As we say every week, Ray Fenix is not human. His offense keeps you on your feet and the guy constantly makes you drop your jaw at the things he can do. I like that they had PAC and Nick out there with a little bit of dissension between the two teams. Nice little mini-build to their eventual MOTY candidate match coming up. Ray Fenix & PAC vs The Young bucks is an epic match I wish they would hold off on until DoNIII, but screw it we are getting it on the main event of Dynamite sometime in the next 5 weeks I'm assuming. Nice hot start to the show. Glad that Fenix won. He's been putting on bangers but essentially losing them all so glad to see him pick up a win. Matt didn't need it. Hopefully we get PAC vs Nick Jackson at some point too.

-Loved the explanation from Kingston and Moxley. It didn't make a whole lot of sense as far as Kingston's content, but I definitely appreciate them cutting a great segment where they're arguing about their past, drinking, and genuinely being blood brothers. Great stuff that came off as real. Kingston's explanation was that he essentially blacked out because he had flashbacks of when he was locked up or getting ready to be locked up, an anxiety-related issue. I mean hey, it's something. Better this than to act like nothing happened and to treat the audience like idiots who didn't clearly see the sparklers going off on a whimper lol. Dope backstage segment with a cool setting. Seeing these 2 together is a nice visual.

-Cody squashes some jobber next. Only thing that mattered was the post-match stuff. Penta is ultra-charismatic. His body language, mannerisms, and general vibe are on point. He's definitely the better Lucha Bro. Having Marvez translate for him came off really well and his shot at Cody about injuring him to the point where he wouldn't be able to hold his daughter was well done. Cody getting angry and going out to brawl with him was damn great. Even @bdon praised it! lol Cody vs Penta next week is gonna be FIRE.

-And now to the worst part of tonight's show. Chuck Taylor, OC, and their video games. Get Miro the FUCK out of this storyline. It should have ended at Revolution. Why are they demanding a rematch after being squashed on PPV? Now they're gonna have a match where they're surrounded by games in which they can use to attack each other and arcade boxes that they're gonna use to smash each other's heads through? Come on man. This is all garbage. Let's get Miro into his next feud after this match PLEASE.

-The Sting segment was random but OK. Sting cut a good promo but Archer coming out puzzled me. I'd be down for an Archer/Sting feud, but it's not clear if they're going in that direction.
I doubt Sting will be on TV until closer to DONIII after tonight honestly.

-Ethan Page vs Lee Johnson was a good match hurt by TNT audio issues. They literally had audio from a basketball game overlayed on half the match lol. Sucks for Ethan. The QT stuff I don't really give a shit about. Good mid-card addition in Ethan though. His heel "All Ego" gimmick works. Nice signing.

-Kenny Omega's segment was the 2nd best part of the night. This was pure comedy gold. Loved the explanation of Kingston dry humping Moxley and the "69" moment with Kallis lol. I was rolling when they were flopping around the ring like fish out of water with the overhead camera panning down on them 😂 , this was an awesome way to kayfabe away the explosion. They essentially didn't admit fault for kayfabe screwing up the bomb but they clowned Eddie and Moxley for going through the embarrassing moment. Kenny is a God-level heel right now and this was one of his greatest segments in AEW IMO. Now he's on to be the belt collector in beating either Moose or Swann. He's also involved with Christian now. So many things happening with the guy. Nice fight with Moxley and Eddie to set up next week's tag match with the Good Brothers which should be good.

-The 6 women tag match was average. Maki Itoh singing her entrance music after they turned it off was pretty funny. She's starting to grow on me but she's still pretty cringe. Screw it I would sign her. She's popular. Crowd seemed to love her. She's got a character and wrestling needs more of those whether I'm a fan or not. Decent back and forth women's action here. Loved that Thunder Rosa got the pin. Nice beatdown from Britt. I'm pumped for the lights-out main event match next week. I thought it would be Shida/Britt but I'd much rather have this honestly being a huge Thunder Rosa fan.

-Butcher, Blade, and Bunny signed a contract with Matt Hardy? Lol okay let's see where it goes. Good to see them involved in something even though it's low tier. Hoping they get the push they deserve eventually.

-VERY good Sky/Darby match. Best match I have ever seen from Sky as a singles guy, not that he has had many high level opponents. Better than the Cody TNT Title match though. This was a good showcase for him. Good technical work with a couple of awesome counters from Sky. Darby is great in the ring despite the fact that most of his work is daredevil-type hardcore stuff. Darby has another strong title defense under his belt. Looks like he may be done with Sting for the time being. If he keeps saving him from beatdowns then the tag team Street fights will never end. Scorpio turning heel could work for him, we'll see what happens.

-Great Inner Circle War Council segment. They accomplished so much in one segment. It had so many twists. Sammy makes his big return and plays a video of MJF being a snake. We all think MJF is gonna get killed after we all thought Jericho would get killed, but the whole time MJF had been forming a group of his own behind the scenes. So he was getting by with the protection of the IC while also forming his own stable. That's some snake shit and very good character work for a heel like MJF. This was done very well and he looks great right now. The added color of busting Jericho open was great with Wardlow also going beast mode. This gives FTR, Shawn Spears, and Wardlow a bigger purpose. Wardlow will probably break out as a star now. MJF gets to be a leader. And FTR are relevant in a top storyline again. This also turns the IC into babyfaces. A lot was accomplished and at this point, they might as well make this the Blood and Guts match. The right guys are involved and everyone will shine, especially Wardlow, Sammy, and Santana and Ortiz. Great ending to the show.

That is 8 good-great Dynamites in a row now. (Yes I'm still keeping a tally because I'm weird like that lol) Nice bounce back from Revolution. Next week looks so damn good. Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker main eventing Dynamite to blow off their feud in a Lights Out match is gonna be fuckin awesome. I can't wait. I'm one of the biggest Thunder Rosa marks there is so I see this as a mini X-mas wrestling gift lol. Moxley and Kingston vs Good Brothers AND Cody vs Penta? Penta is gonna blow it out of the water with Cody. I mean damn Tony. I'm pumped.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## taker1986

Ok, I'm still pretty hyped after that ending. I'll try and do a full review if I can. 

Fenix/Matt Jackson - Perfect way to kickoff the show. This was an absolute banger. Fenix is legit giving Kenny a run for his money as MVP of the company in 2021. Can't wait for Fenix/PAC v The Bucks in a few weeks. 

Cody/Pentagon segment was done very well. Pentagon bringing up Cody's unborn child added a nice personal touch. Should be a great match next week, that match wouldn't look out of place at a big PPV

Looks like Sting/Archer feud. I can get on board with that. That's what I wanted, for Sting and Darby to move on from Team Tazz after Revolution. 

Ethan Page got a debut win. Decent enough match and this is the most interesting QT has ever been. Not a big fan of his tbh so this heel turn was needed.

Kenny Omega segment was well done. Don Callis did a great job in selling that botch the other night and explaining it. Omega/Christian is a good filler title defence for Omega. Omega/Kingston or PAC should be saved for the PPV. Omega/Christian can be done on the next special Dynamite in a few weeks. 

Women's match was the weakest part of the show this week imo. Probably the weakest Dynamite match of 2021 because overall they've been great, but this match didn't do it for me. Next week looks great though with Britt v Thunder Rosa which should be the blowoff to that feud. 

Darby/Sky was another banger of a match. I have a similar opinion about Sky as I do about QT. This heel turn is a good thing because he was getting pretty stale. 

Inner Circle stuff was great. We got a double swerve which made MJF look like a mastermind putting together this group while the rest of the Inner Circle thought they'd outsmarted him. Great ending.

This show delivered on all fronts. What I wanted from this show was a reset and new feuds and they delivered that. 

Sting/Archer 
Omega/Christian 
Omega/Kingston 
The bucks/Death Triangle 
Dustin/QT
Allin/Sky

And of course the Inner Circle v MJFs new faction. 

Plus next week we have 

Britt/Rosa in the main event where I think something big happens 

Mox/Kingston v Good Brothers 

Cody/Pentagon 

Looks already very good. I wonder what happens with Miro and Team Tazz now. Miro needs to move on from all this shit he's involved in. Just have him destroy OC, Chuck and Sabian and then move on to Darby once he's finished his mini feud with Sky. And Team Tazz can move onto a feud with Page and the Dark order when they've finished this stuff with Matt Hardy which should've come to a conclusion. Plenty of potential in that feud. Page v Cage and Starks are money matches. Silver/Reynolds v Cage/Starks, 10/Hobbs are also good potential. Gives them something to do since the feuds the 2 factions have been in have got pretty stale. 

Overall a lot to look forward to. Great way to bounce back after Revolution.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Really fun show. They recovered from the botch at the PPV as well as they could because they’re so damn self deprecating. And I absolutely loved the last segment. Good stuff tonight, AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

Almost too much happens on this show that some big things get lost with the big finish. I mean Cody vs Penta with Abrahamas is very interesting. Fenix vs Matt Jackson likely means Nick vs PAC soon, though Nick beating PAC will suck. Though both DT could go over in singles and then lose the tag team match so not all hope is lost.

Mox/Kingston and Omega/Callis did the best they could to retcon the dud. Far from perfect, but they were put in a really tough spot.

Moxley said he wanted a legit tag team run with Brodie down the line, but that can obviously never happen. He and Kingston have a long history together, so it a decent option. Not sure I care about Moxley/Mad King fighting Doc and Anderson though.

Hangman with Dark Order is a hat tip to BTE bit with Brodie. A bit too nerdy for Hangman for my liking. Dark Order has no menace to them now, Brodie was such a good balance for them. I hope they break up before overstaying their welcome as faces.

Christian vs Omega teased already. Interesting thing here is with Omega vs Moose/Swann winner for Impact Title booked late April, it meant Kenny would keep the title that long. BUT Christian being former TNA Champion and a TNA HOFer he'd be open to putting the AEW Title on the line in the Title vs Title match signed, so Omega could somewhat believably drop the title to Christian if they have a title match before the TNA PPV.

Sting vs Archer in interesting only in that it means another cinematic match which means Jake can get really involved as well. Does Darby involve himself making the save for Sting to return the favor in a way here and make it Allin/Sting vs Archer/Jake and then eventually Archer takes the TNT title off of Allin?

Butcher and Blade with Hardy is a better fit than with Kingston. And it fits their vision for their characters as I already talked about earlier as the mid-level weirdo henchmen for hire with little background.

Rosa vs Britt set-up for next week was a bit clunky but mostly because of Itoh once again. But the big women's ME next week should be a banger. And likely Thunder Rosa's write-off.

Sky vs Allin was very good. Sky turning heel was needed. Just add Thea Trinidad and he'll be good to go. This not going on last was the give away the closing angle would be big. And it was.

I just hope they don't call themselves The Fist, which was Jericho's original name for the IC, and IC was Spears thing if you recall.

Jericho vs MJF
Ortiz/Santana vs FTR(!!)
Guevara vs Spears
Hager vs Wardlow

And then various tag and multi-match pairings culminating at a War Games match at DoN or stretch it to All Out in Chicago come early September when crowds should be at full capacity?


----------



## 3venflow

I think Spears reads WF based on the amount of hate-watchers on here who can't stop talking about/watching AEW. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369868199626502148


----------



## bdon

Prosper said:


> -Cody squashes some jobber next. Only thing that mattered was the post-match stuff. Penta is ultra-charismatic. His body language, mannerisms, and general vibe are on point. He's definitely the better Lucha Bro. Having Marvez translate for him came off really well and his shot at Cody about injuring him to the point where he wouldn't be able to hold his daughter was well done. Cody getting angry and going out to brawl with him was damn great. Even @bdon praised it! lol Cody vs Penta next week is gonna be FIRE.


Cody’s facial expression with the huffing and puffing is fake as hell, but the segment was great in that Cody actually made the segment be about PENTA vs Penta in a segment that highlights CODY.

Seems insignificant, but it is a huge step in the right direction and some shit that I DID love about Cody early in Dynamite’s history. He should have been writing story and character-building segments for everyone else from Day 1. No one needed an introduction to Cody. That was self-serving BS.


Prosper said:


> -The Sting segment was random but OK. Sting cut a good promo but Archer coming out puzzled me. I'd be down for an Archer/Sting feud, but it's not clear if they're going in that direction.
> I doubt Sting will be on TV until closer to DONIII after tonight honestly.


Sting and Archer have previously discussed getting a chance to work with each other. This is definitely next on Sting’s docket.


Prosper said:


> -Kenny Omega's segment was the 2nd best part of the night. This was pure comedy gold. Loved the explanation of Kingston dry humping Moxley and the "69" moment with Kallis lol. I was rolling when they were flopping around the ring like fish out of water with the overhead camera panning down on them 😂 , this was an awesome way to kayfabe away the explosion. They essentially didn't admit fault for kayfabe screwing up the bomb but they clowned Eddie and Moxley for going through the embarrassing moment. Kenny is a God-level heel right now and this was one of his greatest segments in AEW IMO. Now he's on to be the belt collector in beating either Moose or Swann. He's also involved with Christian now. So many things happening with the guy. Nice fight with Moxley and Eddie to set up next week's tag match with the Good Brothers which should be good.


Straight up carrying the show weekly with Ric Flair-level goofy, comedy heel shit. It is a TRAVESTY that this mf’er was not born early enough to work with Piper, Flair, and then boys.


Prosper said:


> -Great Inner Circle War Council segment. They accomplished so much in one segment. It had so many twists. Sammy makes his big return and plays a video of MJF being a snake. We all think MJF is gonna get killed after we all thought Jericho would get killed, but the whole time MJF had been forming a group of his own behind the scenes. So he was getting by with the protection of the IC while also forming his own stable. That's some snake shit and very good character work for a heel like MJF. This was done very well and he looks great right now. The added color of busting Jericho open was great with Wardlow also going beast mode. This gives FTR, Shawn Spears, and Wardlow a bigger purpose. Wardlow will probably break out as a star now. MJF gets to be a leader. And FTR are relevant in a top storyline again. This also turns the IC into babyfaces. A lot was accomplished and at this point, they might as well make this the Blood and Guts match. The right guys are involved and everyone will shine, especially Wardlow, Sammy, and Santana and Ortiz. Great ending to the show.


This worked the hell out of me.

I thought I had it figured out TWICE. Once at the ppv when this segment was announced, then when I seen Sammy coming out and I assumed they were gonna give the weasel the beat down he deserved.

And they still managed to fucking swerve me... MJF just gets it. He is a pro wrestling savant.

In this one episode, we saw Omega killing it as the comedy goof heel, MJF with such great work in selling the swerve of swerves, and Darby Allin providing some of the best “babyface-in-peril” work this side of a 20 year old Rey Mysterio Jr standing opposite Eddie Guerrero. Not to mention the promo work Eddie and Mox did to salvage a shitty PPV payoff.

I thoroughly enjoyed the segments that are meant to carry the show.


----------



## Stellar

Tonight's episode reminded me why I consider AEW Dynamite my favorite wrestling show every week. It was great.

-I do like the way they covered for the failed explosion from Sunday from both Kingston and Omega. 
-Moxley and Kingston now together is interesting.
-Pentagon using Alex to translate and then he speaks English eventually. 
-Maki Itoh continuing to sing while the other women are fighting had me laughing.
-Scorpio Sky vs. Darby Allin was great. Before Scorpio was "heel-ish" after the match I was like "what if he turns heel..." and sure enough we got a little dose of it.
-That ending to the show no one saw coming. I was like "Where is Wardlow?" and sure enough.....he shows up with FTR, Spears and Blanchard. Wardlow looked like a beast!

Overall the show was fun to watch tonight.

So now we know that Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa will be main eventing Dynamite next week. Another reason why Britt Baker should be Champ right now.


----------



## 3venflow

For Hangman Adam Page, dreams really do come true...


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> For Hangman Adam Page, dreams really do come true...
> 
> View attachment 98486
> 
> 
> View attachment 98487


Long term storytelling


----------



## Mister Sinister

Spears is wrong. I'm not watching this again next week. I desperately want a great wrestling show on TNT, but this show needs a creative change. I skipped a month of shows and tuned in for the Shaq episode and PPV fallout. The show is loaded with wrestling talent, but without a professional writer, the show continues to fail to break the ceiling and hold onto the audience. They pop 900k-1 million with a stunt, and then go back to 700k after a week or two. It's not about hating AEW. It's about seeing where this is going if they don't get a writer. It's going toward AEW being moved to an aborted time slot and then not getting renewed when the time comes.

They better take the writing seriously. The audience isn't stupid.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

As much as I want Christian to win the belt it also means I have to put myself through the dread and boredom of more Kenny Omega segments, could we have Christian job this weeb motherfucker out? At least Christian is somewhat legitimate.


----------



## Punkhead

I was wondering what they'd make of the Revolution ending and that Mox/Eddie promo was surprisingly satisfying to me. They didn't make too much of it and they didn't sweep it under the rug.

Also, if QT Marshall could fuck off and never appear on TV again, that would be great.

Maki Itoh is simply phenomenal. She's so over with both the internet crowd and the live crowd. When live crowds are at full capacity again, it's gonna look amazing. There's still room for improvement in the ring, but she more than makes up for it in presence, charisma and likeability.

Overall, this was a really good episode of Dynamite. I may have overreacted after Revolution when I thought that it would go down as the worst PPV of the year and that AEW fucked up big time and it's gonna be hard to come back from that, but now that botch was addressed and will be forgotten, women's division looks like it's improving every week, Christian Cage looks like he will turn out as a great signing for AEW. Things are certainly looking up.


----------



## thorn123

8/10
fenix has to be top five in ring in the world atm


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Very good episode 

Very toxic thread lol

Next week looks good too - Dynamite on a roll recently


----------



## Punkhead

Pentagon Senior said:


> Very good episode
> 
> Very toxic thread lol
> 
> Next week looks good too - Dynamite on a roll recently


Makes sense, the better AEW does, the more trolls and WWE fanboys get riled up. Imagine calling yourself a wrestling fan and actively rooting against a wrestling company's success.


----------



## Geert Wilders

They have rebounded from the sparklers.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

That’s how you do it Vince.


----------



## VIP86

just finished watching this episode
it has some good moments
but man, it screams inexperienced booking
feuds starting suddenly without reason or backstory
factions thrown together in a factions heavy company
girls singing in a wrestling show just because some losers asked for it on twitter
and what's the point of the ladder match and the brass ring if it will come down to nothing anyway
having tag team wrestlers in singles matches just because they don't know how to create a story for the next tag team championship match
and next week we have Girls main eventing a pro wrestling show

i guess now it's officially AEWWE


----------



## chronoxiong

Ok I kept multi-tasking while watching this week's Dynamite but from what I was seeing, it was a good episode. A lot of progression for storylines and start of new ones. Cody Rhodes had a quick squash match and then a new feud post-match with Penta. Lol at Omega's promo as he tried to cover up for the ring explosion botch. Its fine with me. Christian Cage comes out and seems to be after Omega already? You can jump right in for a World Title shot like that? I guess since Brodie Lee did it, so can Christian I guess. 

I want to care for the Women's division but many of them dont have characters except for the ones we do see weekly. Maki Itoh was funny for singing her theme song while the match was going on. I really want to see Hikaru Shida drop the belt. Its been a few years already and I still dont know her character. The TNT Title match was good too as I have nothing bad to say about it. Lastly, that Inner Circle segment was worthy to end the show. Talk about a plot twist from MJF. Was this an official face turn for the Inner Circle? We will see how this storyline unfolds.


----------



## CM Buck

Very strong episode 

The Fenix matt match was fine. I liked it alot until that ridiculous destroyer sequence. For an opener it was fine but still had ridiculous tropes I hate

Loved the Cody thing. Jesus christ penta looked absolutely phenomenal well done 

I didn't like the Sting segment. Its so fucking rinse and repeat at this point. Archer better murder him 

Fine match against ego and Johnson but the big talking point is QT so fuck off as punk said 

This best friend feud better end soon 

Loved the Kenny promo and stuff with Kingston and Mox. Very well done Christian 

The women existed but I'm looking forward to next week 

Loved sky vs allin both are on another level and the sky turn was needed.

And I loved the war council just top notch stuff.

8 out of 10


----------



## JasmineAEW

Another great “Dynamite.” A few random thoughts:

1. Matt Jackson vs Rey Fenix was, as expected, fantastic. Fenix now has wins over both Jackson brothers.

2. I’m really excited for this Moxley-Kingston team. I love Eddie as a face.

3. Maki Itoh continuing to sing and dance while a brawl erupted in the ring had me laughing so hard. It perfectly fits her vain character, being more concerned about getting herself over than the well-being of her teammates. She’s just so fun. I’m going to be sad when she has to return to Japan. 

4. Kenny is such a great heel. So smug and arrogant. When he kept daring Eddie to punch him, I was so ready for Eddie to punch him in the face.

5. I’m really looking forward to the Dark Order vs Matt Hardy and his team.

6. I can’t believe they’re setting up a Sting vs Archer feud. That seems a bit too ambitious for the Stinger.

7. That last segment was gold. When Hager, Santana and Ortiz turned around and sided with Jericho and Sammy, that made me mark out. I’m not sure how long the IC will be faces, but I love it. Jericho was right. We didn’t see that coming at all.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah - best Dynamite in moooonths.


----------



## LongPig666

Rey Fenix v Matt Jackson - Good well paced match. Too much cooperation. 

Great dynamic between Kingston and Moxley. Keep this going please.

Cody v Seth Gargis - Squash. Penta smiling, has that happened before? "you wouldn't be able to pick up your baby girl". Great stuff. Now Cody, isn't fighting someone like Penta better than Peter Avalon?

Best Friends vignette - Demo-tastic!

Stinggggg- These old fella's can bring something to wrestling these days can't they!

Ethan Page v Lee Johnson - Should have been 'Dark' before 'Dynamite' on this one. Btw JR it's QT not GT 

Poor number 5. Could this lead to a huge 2021 angle? 

Kenny & Don - At least AEW can laugh at itself!! "69 me Don" - Lololo. Chistian giving us "MAGNUM" ! Great segment.

Japanese school girl and Vicious Vixens - a massive angle, not a wrestling one though  Was it just me or did Rosa look a bit uncomfortable when Maki was singing? Good match though, for a three man tag it was pretty tight and had character.

Scorpio Sky v Darby Allen - Decent match and heel turn.

YEY! A great end to a great AEW show, phew!


----------



## Aedubya

Punkhead said:


> Makes sense, the better AEW does, the more trolls and WWE fanboys get riled up. Imagine calling yourself a wrestling fan and actively rooting against a wrestling company's success.


Yep, when I come to read/catch up this thread u can always tell how good it is by the amount of trolls lol


----------



## Aedubya

Punkhead said:


> I was wondering what they'd make of the Revolution ending and that Mox/Eddie promo was surprisingly satisfying to me. They didn't make too much of it and they didn't sweep it under the rug.
> 
> Also, if QT Marshall could fuck off and never appear on TV again, that would be great.
> 
> Maki Itoh is simply phenomenal. She's so over with both the internet crowd and the live crowd. When live crowds are at full capacity again, it's gonna look amazing. There's still room for improvement in the ring, but she more than makes up for it in presence, charisma and likeability.
> 
> Overall, this was a really good episode of Dynamite. I may have overreacted after Revolution when I thought that it would go down as the worst PPV of the year and that AEW fucked up big time and it's gonna be hard to come back from that, but now that botch was addressed and will be forgotten, women's division looks like it's improving every week, Christian Cage looks like he will turn out as a great signing for AEW. Things are certainly looking up.


RUN LOLA RUN


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Kingston as a face has Stone Cold potential imo, especially if Moxley takes time off/away. 

The biggest issue for AEW imo just now is Cody. I’m desperate for Cody to turn heel and become the rogue authority figure. He looks genuinely lost in the roster at the moment, and hasn’t had a proper feud for almost a year. Appreciate that he might be more concerned on putting other talents over, but he’s still a young guy who should be in his prime. 

The Arn coach gimmick is shit as well. Why would your top athlete in the company need a coach FFS? Doesn’t make any sense. It’s a channel changer for me when I see him with that daft clipboard whispering into Cody’s ear on how to beat some midcard jobber.


----------



## Erik.

By the way, I am all for a Lance Archer vs. Darby Allin TNT title feud.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Lmao some people on here are literally miserable as hell, yet can't take their eyes off this shit. If you hated that show, you should proabably invest your time into something else. Awesome storyline development this week. I think one thing AEW could improve on is not transitioning between segments so fast amd give more time to let things marinate, but other than that fun show. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Geeee

One thing that just occurred to me, the bomb being a dud has created an alternate timeline. If the bomb went off, there's no way Kingston and Moxley are teaming up to fight The Good Brothers next week because Mox and Kingston would be selling being dead


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well geez.... good Dynamite

good stories, good matches, good turns, fun segments

what more do you need from your weekly wrestling entertainment?


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well geez.... good Dynamite
> 
> good stories, good matches, good turns, fun segments
> 
> what more do you need from your weekly wrestling entertainment?


More seriousness, bro. 

Wait. Wrong noun.


----------



## RiverFenix

Best thing to come out of last night is the high likelihood of a big time FTR vs Ortiz/Santana feud and PPV matches. 

Also Guevara vs Spears has a bit of extra flavor given Spears "chairman" gimmick based off that botch, and Sammy can even kayfabe in his chair recklessness when he smoked Hardy with the chair throw. Spears appearing with the chair when the lights came back on makes me think he's going back to that a bit, and him pairing off with Sammy just makes it a natural inclusion. Even have chair-on-a-pole match or a ladder match with a chair as the prize. Both are the "crazy" members of their factions - a feud could be good for both of them. 

I wonder if Hager will be more active in-ring going forward.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Best thing to come out of last night is the high likelihood of a big time FTR vs Ortiz/Santana feud and PPV matches.
> 
> Also Guevara vs Spears has a bit of extra flavor given Spears "chairman" gimmick based off that botch, and Sammy can even kayfabe in his chair recklessness when he smoked Hardy with the chair throw. Spears appearing with the chair when the lights came back on makes me think he's going back to that a bit, and him pairing off with Sammy just makes it a natural inclusion. Even have chair-on-a-pole match or a ladder match with a chair as the prize. Both are the "crazy" members of their factions - a feud could be good for both of them.
> 
> I wonder if Hager will be more active in-ring going forward.


Seems a way of finally getting that Wardlow/Hager match that they seemed to be teasing when MJF first entered the Inner Circle.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Seems a way of finally getting that Wardlow/Hager match that they seemed to be teasing when MJF first entered the Inner Circle.


The match already happened as Wardlow beat Hager on NYE Smash Night 1. Seems a bit of a throw-away waste given where we're at now. It would be better if it didn't happen yet.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The match already happened as Wardlow beat Hager on NYE Smash Night 1. Seems a bit of a throw-away waste given where we're at now. It would be better if it didn't happen yet.


Wonder if they go straight to Wardlow vs Jericho then!


----------



## rich110991

Loved it. So glad Inner Circle stayed together and that Sammy stayed with Jericho. Also it will be nice to see them as faces.

It’s been said but I’m not a fan of Spears so I don’t like him being in the group.

Cody/Penta should be fun and I’m glad they made it personal.

Sting and Archer should be good too!

Darby with a nice title defence and Scorpio needed to turn heel too as he is bland as fuck as a face.

I nearly forgot! Christian vs Kenny? Count me in. Kenny was great in the promo.

Also liked the recovery from the dud explosion, made perfect sense actually!

It was great.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Wonder if they go straight to Wardlow vs Jericho then!


I'd doubt it. I think they'll get Hager his win back. Wardlow has already been pinned (by Cody in the cage match) so they don't have an undefeated streak to protect here. Hager vs Spears and Sammy vs Wardlow matches could happen of course. I think we'll see virtually all respective members intermix in matches(singles, tags and multi-man) with only Jericho vs MJF singles match held off.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd doubt it. I think they'll get Hager his win back. Wardlow has already been pinned (by Cody in the cage match) so they don't have an undefeated streak to protect here. Hager vs Spears and Sammy vs Wardlow matches could happen of course. I think we'll see virtually all respective members intermix in matches(singles, tags and multi-man) with only Jericho vs MJF singles match held off.


I cant see Wardlow losing any match in the near future.

Certainly not until he's involved in title matches. There's a reason they positioned him the way they did and had JR put him over more than he's put anyone over in a long time.


----------



## Geeee

If Wardlow loses to Hager I will be pissed.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

This is my first time ever watching AEW Dynamite, or any AEW product at all. So I thought I'd get some of my thoughts out as someone completely new to this whole company and almost everyone in it:


In general the ring work was really solid. I’m someone who finds it hard to truly appreciate good ring-work just for its own sake without having some level of investment in the characters and stories so that was a natural stumbling block for me to really get into the matches, but some of it was truly incredible.
The Kenny Omega segment was both hilarious, and also really instantly sold me on Omega as a heel because I already want to see the prick get his teeth knocked down his throat with extreme prejudice.
I’m all for Christian Cage going right for the world title. Him signing with AEW is why I finally managed to get round to watching the show so I’m totally on board. Seems odd to have him appear twice now and not say a word into a microphone though, given how good a talker Christian is, but whatever. That'll come in time. I'm here for whatever he does, regardless.
I had no idea Vickie Guerrero was in AEW so that was a very odd surprise to hear her name and see her come out.
The 6-woman tag match was good but given I don’t know who any of these people are or any of the stories they have going on it was kind of a clusterfuck for me to try and keep it all straight in my head.
I’m kind of instantly in love with Darby Allin. Love the guy’s look, love his selling, and just really got into the TNT Championship match even with no prior investment. Scorpio Sky was also brilliant and I imagine if I’d been around for a while his heel turn would have been a pretty big moment.
Sammy Guevara is just insanely hot. Like, unfairly hot. Holy shit.
Didn’t know Jack Swagger was in AEW. That’s weird.
Again with no prior story knowledge or investment I was all ready for anything the finale segment served up to kind of go over my head and for me to not care about it that much… but fuck me if they didn’t get me instantly invested. I guess seeing one of your childhood favourites and his team get torn the fuck apart still has a visceral response somewhere in me, especially if one of said team is, as mentioned, insanely hot.
Nice to see the Revival again. I miss them in WWE. And yeah it’s gonna take me a while to get used to using everyone’s AEW names.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is my first time ever watching AEW Dynamite, or any AEW product at all. So I thought I'd get some of my thoughts out as someone completely new to this whole company and almost everyone in it:
> 
> 
> In general the ring work was really solid. I’m someone who finds it hard to truly appreciate good ring-work just for its own sake without having some level of investment in the characters and stories so that was a natural stumbling block for me to really get into the matches, but some of it was truly incredible.
> The Kenny Omega segment was both hilarious, and also really instantly sold me on Omega as a heel because I already want to see the prick get his teeth knocked down his throat with extreme prejudice.
> I’m all for Christian Cage going right for the world title. Him signing with AEW is why I finally managed to get round to watching the show so I’m totally on board. Seems odd to have him appear twice now and not say a word into a microphone though, given how good a talker Christian is, but whatever. That'll come in time. I'm here for whatever he does, regardless.
> I had no idea Vickie Guerrero was in AEW so that was a very odd surprise to hear her name and see her come out.
> The 6-woman tag match was good but given I don’t know who any of these people are or any of the stories they have going on it was kind of a clusterfuck for me to try and keep it all straight in my head.
> I’m kind of instantly in love with Darby Allin. Love the guy’s look, love his selling, and just really got into the TNT Championship match even with no prior investment. Scorpio Sky was also brilliant and I imagine if I’d been around for a while his heel turn would have been a pretty big moment.
> Sammy Guevara is just insanely hot. Like, unfairly hot. Holy shit.
> Didn’t know Jack Swagger was in AEW. That’s weird.
> Again with no prior story knowledge or investment I was all ready for anything the finale segment served up to kind of go over my head and for me to not care about it that much… but fuck me if they didn’t get me instantly invested. I guess seeing one of your childhood favourites and his team get torn the fuck apart still has a visceral response somewhere in me, especially if one of said team is, as mentioned, insanely hot.
> Nice to see the Revival again. I miss them in WWE. And yeah it’s gonna take me a while to get used to using everyone’s AEW names.


Really nice write up from a new fan, I appreciate reading a different perspective compared with the rest of us who are more entrenched in our views 👍


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Pentagon Senior said:


> Really nice write up from a new fan, I appreciate reading a different perspective compared with the rest of us who are more entrenched in our views 👍


It did enough to make me want to watch next week to see where some of these stories are going, so it's definitely doing something right.

Which reminds me of one thing I didn't mention: I thought Gallows and Anderson (or whatever their ring names are now) were on Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Klitschko

Geeee said:


> If Wardlow loses to Hager I will be pissed.


To be fair though, Hager could kick Wardlow's ass in a real fight.


----------



## jacob sramek

Reservoir Angel said:


> It did enough to make me want to watch next week to see where some of these stories are going, so it's definitely doing something right.
> 
> Which reminds me of one thing I didn't mention: I thought Gallows and Anderson (or whatever their ring names are now) were on Impact Wrestling.


AEW has a working agreement with Impact.


----------



## La Parka

Klitschko said:


> To be fair though, Hager could kick Wardlow's ass in a real fight.


Doubt it.

Wardlow once beat up 4 dudes at once in a street fight. Anna Jay was there to witness the whole thing too


----------



## Reservoir Angel

jacob sramek said:


> AEW has a working agreement with Impact.


Does that mean I'm gonna need to watch Impact as well?


----------



## Klitschko

La Parka said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> Wardlow once beat up 4 dudes at once in a street fight. Anna Jay was there to witness the whole thing too


I bet none of them were a 6 foot 5 260 pound MMA fighter with a strong amatuer wrestling skills though.


----------



## Prosper

Reservoir Angel said:


> Does that mean I'm gonna need to watch Impact as well?


No you don't have to watch it. All the main storylines are on Dynamite and by missing Impact you don't miss anything truly important. But Kenny Omega is in a storyline right now where he is trying to become a "belt collector", so if you're a Kenny Omega fan, then I would watch the title vs title match coming up soon. But even if you don't watch it, seeing the visual of Kenny holding all 3 titles on Dynamite is enough. Other than that all you really need to know is that the Good Brothers are a part of the Bullet Club, which is a group that Omega was also a part of in their time in New Japan, so they are running rough shod over the Dynamite main event scene.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Prosper said:


> No you don't have to watch it. All the main storylines are on Dynamite and by missing Impact you don't miss anything truly important. But Kenny Omega is in a storyline right now where he is trying to become a "belt collector", so if you're a Kenny Omega fan, then I would watch the title vs title match coming up soon. But even if you don't watch it, seeing the visual of Kenny holding all 3 titles on Dynamite is enough. Other than that all you really need to know is that the Good Brothers are a part of the Bullet Club, which is a group that Omega was also a part of in their time in New Japan, so they are running rough shod over the Dynamite main event scene.


Okay thank god for that. Unless Impact has drastically improved from the last time I tried to watch it back when it was still TNA, having to follow it for the sake of AEW stories was not something I was looking forward to.

I think the only person working in Impact that I remotely care about is TJP, because I really liked him when he was in WWE, and sod watching a whole show for one guy.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Great show other than Maki Itoh. She's cringy as hell


----------



## 3venflow

Reservoir Angel said:


> Unless Impact has drastically improved from the last time I tried to watch it back when it was still TNA, having to follow it for the sake of AEW stories was not something I was looking forward to.


Don't waste your time, IMPACT Is painfully boring. I wouldn't call it bad per se, but everything about it is dull and generic. Only things I rate about IMPACT are:


Moose
Good Brothers (who appear in AEW too)
Josh Alexander (his North tag partner Ethan Page just jumped to AEW)
Black Taurus

There are some other decent talents like Deonna, Trey Miguel and TJP, but nothing that makes one rush to tune in.

I also think Matt Striker is a better lead commentator than 2021 version of Jim Ross, since he actually puts talent over. His intro of Kenny Omega appearing made Kenny sound like a bigger deal than anything JR and Tony have done for him.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mox/Kingston vs Good Brothers needs to be a schmozz finish given GB are the Impact Tag Champs. Maybe a rare (for AEW) double count out or DQ finish.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

3venflow said:


> Don't waste your time, IMPACT Is painfully boring. I wouldn't call it bad per se, but everything about it is dull and generic. Only things I rate about IMPACT are:
> 
> 
> Moose
> Good Brothers (who appear in AEW too)
> Josh Alexander (his North tag partner Ethan Page just jumped to AEW)
> Black Taurus
> 
> There are some other decent talents like Deonna, Trey Miguel and TJP, but nothing that makes one rush to tune in.
> 
> I also think Matt Striker is a better lead commentator than 2021 version of Jim Ross, since he actually puts talent over. His intro of Kenny Omega appearing made Kenny sound like a bigger deal than anything JR and Tony have done for him.


I mean as long as nothing story-critical to anything going on in AEW happens on it then yeah I doubt I have the time for it anyway. I'm already watching RAW, NXT, NXT UK, SmackDown and as of now AEW in a week. I'm gonna have a hard enough time keeping up with all that when I go back to work next month as it is.

Guess I'll just ignore Impact and hope TJP jumps to AEW at some point.


----------



## CRCC

Good show.

The better one since I started watching again.

With the exception of the ongoing bullshit regarding Miro ans the wasting of his talent with trash like OC and CT, everything was, at least, fine, with the Omega segment, Darby match and IC finale being all really good.

PS: The Penta/Cody segment was aso solid.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is my first time ever watching AEW Dynamite, or any AEW product at all. So I thought I'd get some of my thoughts out as someone completely new to this whole company and almost everyone in it:
> 
> 
> In general the ring work was really solid. I’m someone who finds it hard to truly appreciate good ring-work just for its own sake without having some level of investment in the characters and stories so that was a natural stumbling block for me to really get into the matches, but some of it was truly incredible.
> The Kenny Omega segment was both hilarious, and also really instantly sold me on Omega as a heel because I already want to see the prick get his teeth knocked down his throat with extreme prejudice.
> I’m all for Christian Cage going right for the world title. Him signing with AEW is why I finally managed to get round to watching the show so I’m totally on board. Seems odd to have him appear twice now and not say a word into a microphone though, given how good a talker Christian is, but whatever. That'll come in time. I'm here for whatever he does, regardless.
> I had no idea Vickie Guerrero was in AEW so that was a very odd surprise to hear her name and see her come out.
> The 6-woman tag match was good but given I don’t know who any of these people are or any of the stories they have going on it was kind of a clusterfuck for me to try and keep it all straight in my head.
> I’m kind of instantly in love with Darby Allin. Love the guy’s look, love his selling, and just really got into the TNT Championship match even with no prior investment. Scorpio Sky was also brilliant and I imagine if I’d been around for a while his heel turn would have been a pretty big moment.
> Sammy Guevara is just insanely hot. Like, unfairly hot. Holy shit.
> Didn’t know Jack Swagger was in AEW. That’s weird.
> Again with no prior story knowledge or investment I was all ready for anything the finale segment served up to kind of go over my head and for me to not care about it that much… but fuck me if they didn’t get me instantly invested. I guess seeing one of your childhood favourites and his team get torn the fuck apart still has a visceral response somewhere in me, especially if one of said team is, as mentioned, insanely hot.
> Nice to see the Revival again. I miss them in WWE. And yeah it’s gonna take me a while to get used to using everyone’s AEW names.


Welcome welcome 

very nice write-up

well done


----------



## RiverFenix

Where does Team Taz go from Allin/Sting now it looks like Sting is moving on to Archer/Jake? Hopefully Darby Allin moves on from them as well. 

They probably need a win in their next feud/program. Maybe throw them into Hardy Empire and Hangman/Dark Order feud. Have Taz recruiting for a tag partner for Hobbs and have his eye on a DO member. Getting Vance out of Dark Order would be a good way to go the sooner the better. 

Team Taz vs DT would be great down the line, but Penta seemed to be going into a program with Cody and Fenix/PAC going to wrestle for the tag titles. Brian Cage vs PAC is a match I want to see. PAC/Starks, Fenix/Starks and Cage/Fenix all compelling matches. Penta/PAC/Fenix vs Cage/Starks/Hobbs would be damn good as well. Comes down to both factions needing the win though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

True tweets are true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370026105369882631


----------



## Mister Sinister

I don't see why some of you were so impressed. It's the things like the card placement and match length that are holding them back. The Shaq match for example-- Shaq opened the show. Shaq should have been the main event.
-They wasted the opportunity to book a big tag match next week like Sting, Christian and Mox vs Omega, Miro and Penta (or another mix of top names).
-Exactly as I predicted, the show opened with no follow-up to hook viewers for the main event segment (which should have been Christian/Omega). They did the 15 minute Buck match as I said they would. They always do this when they know the first quarter is coming off something important. What's important to them is to use it to showcase themselves because the writing isn't getting anyone over to the moon, so they want to stuff themselves in front of the camera to showcase for an eighth of the show.
-Two more factions in one episode. It's time to close shop on Dark Order, Deaths Triangle and Inner Circle. And let's just not do Big Money at all.
-MJF is overhyped.
-Two interrupted interviews. No different than the old Russo 'two segments with nuts shots in one episode.'
-Heels vs heels in the final segment.
-TNT title opportunity was worthless.


----------



## Derek30

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is my first time ever watching AEW Dynamite, or any AEW product at all. So I thought I'd get some of my thoughts out as someone completely new to this whole company and almost everyone in it:
> 
> 
> In general the ring work was really solid. I’m someone who finds it hard to truly appreciate good ring-work just for its own sake without having some level of investment in the characters and stories so that was a natural stumbling block for me to really get into the matches, but some of it was truly incredible.
> The Kenny Omega segment was both hilarious, and also really instantly sold me on Omega as a heel because I already want to see the prick get his teeth knocked down his throat with extreme prejudice.
> I’m all for Christian Cage going right for the world title. Him signing with AEW is why I finally managed to get round to watching the show so I’m totally on board. Seems odd to have him appear twice now and not say a word into a microphone though, given how good a talker Christian is, but whatever. That'll come in time. I'm here for whatever he does, regardless.
> I had no idea Vickie Guerrero was in AEW so that was a very odd surprise to hear her name and see her come out.
> The 6-woman tag match was good but given I don’t know who any of these people are or any of the stories they have going on it was kind of a clusterfuck for me to try and keep it all straight in my head.
> I’m kind of instantly in love with Darby Allin. Love the guy’s look, love his selling, and just really got into the TNT Championship match even with no prior investment. Scorpio Sky was also brilliant and I imagine if I’d been around for a while his heel turn would have been a pretty big moment.
> Sammy Guevara is just insanely hot. Like, unfairly hot. Holy shit.
> Didn’t know Jack Swagger was in AEW. That’s weird.
> Again with no prior story knowledge or investment I was all ready for anything the finale segment served up to kind of go over my head and for me to not care about it that much… but fuck me if they didn’t get me instantly invested. I guess seeing one of your childhood favourites and his team get torn the fuck apart still has a visceral response somewhere in me, especially if one of said team is, as mentioned, insanely hot.
> Nice to see the Revival again. I miss them in WWE. And yeah it’s gonna take me a while to get used to using everyone’s AEW names.


Excellent write-up. Happy to hear you enjoyed the show.

You are in for a treat with stable leader MJF. He will shine bright moving forward.

Also, Lance Archer. I think you’re going to love him. One of the top big men in the business right now.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Inner Circle v The New Horsemen is going to be epic. They can’t rush it though. Keep Inner Circle off TV for a few weeks and give it a slow build, make it look like they were beat so bad that they can’t come back. Let the heels build up some momentum squashing the likes of Jurassic Express, Dark Order, Death Triangle etc in the meantime.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Can they please reduce the amount of "destroyers" by 75%


----------



## Brad Boyd

Got around to watching the show today and I thought it was solid. the entire Inner Circle potentially turning on Jericho was interesting along with MJFs new stable. I thought they did a good job somewhat making a mockery of that botch too and I thought it was pretty charming.


----------



## Not Lying

Finally got to watch this in full.

Matt/Phoenix: Good athletic match, what you expect from these 2, right guy went over.

Eddie/Mox/Omega did their best to save what happened, and they did good. Cage/Omega is good way to introduce him big and show what he can do before he moves down the card.

DMD/Rosa next week should be really good, they need to deliver. Big opportunity for the women, I wonder how the rest of the AEW women feel though that someone not signed (Rosa) is getting that honor of first main event.

Looks like we're getting Archer/Jake vs Darby/Sting...sign me the fuck up for this. Darby/Archer should be great, I'd give the first win for Archer, I'd book this similar to Umaga/Jeff Hardy from 2007, Umaga always beat Jeff until finally Jeff finally overcame the odds

Darby needs a big spot like this to beat Archer








The Definition of Technician said:


> I can see Sky losing this wednesday and then turn heel by attacking Darby post-match..something's got to give.


Called it. 

Main event segment was great. While it didn't make a lot of sense the swerve (if they were planning this for months, AND if the inner circle "talks everyday", then a lot of the Sammy stuff + Y2J teaming with MJF don't make sense) don't care that much tho, I like to be surprised. 

JR needs to chill with Wardlow markdom. 
Excalibur needs to chill with a lot of his princess joshi BS.


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> True tweets are true
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370026105369882631


Forgetting that you’re not in a tag match isn’t storytelling.

Its idiotic.


----------



## Wolf Mark

It had been a while since I had watched Dynamite, I guess the stars were aligned cause it was the first week without Vikings and the night after Dynamite too boot.

Overall pretty good show. Last segment was gold, I have been waiting for this group in a long time. Although the psychology of the swerve would have to be explained. Cause the Jericho-MJF shanigans is based on childish things. I hope MJF has a good explanation on forming his own squad. The only issue I had was AEW has done a lot of these sort of power bomb through stages many times before and not only that Nash spot has to be retired but they have never done it right. Look at any sports in ECW through any tables and it comes off more brutal. When Nash did it to Bischoff, it looked nasty. Here you clearly see it's all cleanly protected as if they fall in the most comfortable cushions. I loved what seems to be their new theme. For a name since Jericho called a "War Council" meeting this could be their name. He called it and they showed up, right. 

Christian just came off Great to me. I would have ZERO problem with him getting a title shot. I just don't anybody else right now that could. Everyone else is occupied doing something else. Some say it's too WCW or WWE or TNA. But who said this was ever a bad thing? You get a star, you don't have him picking rasberries along the road, son. 

Underrated stuff:

-Just the idea that Matt Buck had a single match. And a pretty damn good too boot. That should be your future, my boy. Enough with the silly tag team spot fests. Single matches are better than tag team matches anyway.

-I love Ethan Page's old school wrestling. When I saw him wrestle I thought "Tully should manage him instead of Shawn Spears". Too late now lol Although I hate his finisher. It should be something simple yet effective like Rick Rude's neck breaker or Hennig's perfect plex. And something that he could come up on his own.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ortiz and Santana showed a lot of trust to take handcuffed piledrivers from Cash and Dax. That was enough to write them off for a few weeks. Hager had a bottle smashed over his head, Sammy curb stomped into the chair propped in the corner and Jericho decimated. I think they will be off television for next three weeks. Next week is taped tonight, they need to sell the beating surely not to be on the show. And then leave them all home the following week of live/taped shows. April 7th is the earliest we should see any of them back.

On that note - Moxley and Omega COMPLETELY NO SOLD their barbed wire death match on this show. I get they needed to try to undo the damage of the dud explosion at the end but they also did wrestle in barbed wire and with other explosions the whole match otherwise. Mox and Kenny took time off after the Lights Out match. Now three days after the deathmatch you have Kenny joking about getting 69'd by Callis.


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> Forgetting that you’re not in a tag match isn’t storytelling.
> 
> Its idiotic.


Yeah like that's such a weird way to explain it lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

Fighters talk about getting their bell run and going on auto-pilot and not remembering the rest of the round. Also I've made the same drive enough times to work that there are days I scare myself in that I don't remember the drive - at all. 

When was the last time Matt wrestled singles? Over his career he has to be 95% tag if not more right? Admittedly I didn't follow their pre-AEW career close enough to know if Matt had any extended singles run (if Nick was out injured or otherwise).

Saying that, I wouldn't book that spot for myself in any match.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

really pleased with the inner circle development (but couldn't mjf have recruited people a bit more interesting than the revival? lol)

womens match was so bad... sheesh.


----------



## Heath V

This is the first AEW show I have ever watched and all I can say is what the hell was that?! Some of the segments were beyond cringe worthy. Vince must be laughing his ass off and rightfully so, this shit is horrible.


----------



## CM Buck

Heath V said:


> This is the first AEW show I have ever watched and all I can say is what the hell was that?! Some of the segments were beyond cringe worthy. Vince must be laughing his ass off and rightfully so, this shit is horrible.


Vince doesn't even watch nxt dude.


----------



## IronMan8

Just a comment about AEW's tenancy to immediately open with a match.

It's grown on me.

I can't watch WWE matches anymore, I just watch the promos and skip the rest. With AEW, I find myself looking forward to that fast start with a good match.

I'm not sure if it's a talent thing or a new school of in-ring psychology thing that's working.



Heath V said:


> This is the first AEW show I have ever watched and all I can say is what the hell was that?! Some of the segments were beyond cringe worthy. Vince must be laughing his ass off and rightfully so, this shit is horrible.


It'd be great to hear your extended thoughts if you have the time. I've only been watching for about 2 months, but I popped my head in the door now and then in the year prior. At some point, the detailed in-ring storytelling clicked with me, and I found the long-term storytelling to be far more detailed than WWE's. 

For example, a seemingly random facial expression backstage in a promo will often foreshadow that character's future motivations. Everything seems to be remembered and paid off later, so the show rewards you for actually paying attention to the little things, rather than WWE's feeding the baby approach where a half-asleep, half-distracted toddler would still pick up on what's going on.


----------



## CM Buck

IronMan8 said:


> Just a comment about AEW's tenancy to immediately open with a match.
> 
> It's grown on me.
> 
> I can't watch WWE matches anymore, I just watch the promos and skip the rest. With AEW, I find myself looking forward to that fast start with a good match.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a talent thing or a new school of in-ring psychology thing that's working.
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be great to hear your extended thoughts if you have the time. I've only been watching for about 2 months, but I popped my head in the door now and then in the year prior. At some point, the detailed in-ring storytelling clicked with me, and I found the long-term storytelling to be far more detailed than WWE's.
> 
> For example, a seemingly random facial expression backstage in a promo will often foreshadow that character's future motivations. Everything seems to be remembered and paid off later, so the show rewards you for actually paying attention to the little things, rather than WWE's feeding the baby approach where a half-asleep, half-distracted toddler would still pick up on what's going on.


Yep as much as I despise QT, his heel turn was foreshadowed by a facial expression. I hate his being featured but that's awesome attention to detail


----------



## Bubbly2

Why did Jericho go through what seemed to be an inflated balloon? Kinda took me out of the moment lol.


----------

